# SmallFarmGirl's journal- Books & Cats!



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 21, 2011)

I finally decided ! I'm going to start a journal !!!!!     

I am SmallFarmGirl , I am  currently raising 6 chickens  and waiting for the breeder to call me and tell me my first new goats can come home ! 
You see , I want milk so kisses , ( my 1# goat ), is being breed on her farm !  Then Betty Boop , ( 2# goat ) , is just her companion and my pet goat . 

Well now you know a little bit about me I can tell you what happened today . I wanted to make the chickens coop a little more interesting so I put in one,  (chicken safe and tropical type plant ), in a pot and on the ground some hay , grass, and a few branches covered in leaves for them to pick apart and play with .  Then this morning I see Marshmellow , ( My young family member  called her that ),  sitting in the pot . After a while my other family member  comes running in and says ,  "Marshmellow layed a egg in the pot   !" " It's like a tropical nest box ! "         !!!!! Can you guess what I did ??? 




Well .... Stay tuned for another exciting adventure of  * SmallFarmGirl * !!!!!! :bun


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 21, 2011)

Sounds like it's time for a nesting box...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 21, 2011)

I have 6 chickens : Lola , Judy, Penelope, Jolie Blonde , Evangeline , and Marshmellow . 
Now for some photos of my chickens : 

Few Days Old : 







Follow the leader :








Curious and bigger :







Big and laying : Yah, we have a nest box ... ( some just don't use it )


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 21, 2011)

That next to last picture just makes me laugh and laugh....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 21, 2011)

I know !!!   That was My screensaver for DAYS !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 21, 2011)

I know .. my posts seem boring I bet ,  , But hang with me , in 2 weeks I will have goats ! Then the exciting times will begin ! 

Jolie (my chicken) : WAIT, WHAT ??? We are not EXCITING ?? Have you ever seen my tiny eggs ??? 
Now THAT is exciting . Goats ? You need a talking to , who made you want goats ???? 

Me : Backyard Herds . 

Jolie : HAAAA !! You need to switch to BACKYARD CHICKENS !!! 

Me: I love you but I like goats too , anyway , I really would love some fresh milk to go with your wonderful little tiny eggs ! 

Jolie : Now your talking !!!! Bring on the eggs and goat milk !!! BAHHHCCCKKK !!! (  the lovely singing of our loud Jolie ) 

Well see ???? Chickens are great but, I CAN NOT WAIT FOR GOATS !!! ( just do not tell Jolie !!) 

P.S. (Now is this interesting ???)


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice night outside ... clean fresh air flows and I am happy in my new clean boots from Tractor Supply . 
Good feelings .... Ahhh ...  ALSO : THIS IS SUCH A BIG UPDATE I MUST WRITE IN BOLD PRINT. GOATS MIGHT BE COMING THIS WEEK ! WILL UPDATE MORE WHEN THE BREEDER E-MAILS BACK !!!!!!!!!!   :bun   :bun  :bun  :bun    :bun   :bun   :bun


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 21, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Nice night outside ... clean fresh air flows and I am happy in my new clean boots from Tractor Supply .
> Good feelings .... Ahhh ...  ALSO : THIS IS SUCH A BIG UPDATE I MUST WRITE IN BOLD PRINT. GOATS MIGHT BE COMING THIS WEEK ! WILL UPDATE MORE WHEN THE BREEDER E-MAILS BACK !!!!!!!!!!   :bun   :bun  :bun  :bun    :bun   :bun   :bun








 I'm happy for you!


----------



## elevan (Nov 21, 2011)

Can't wait to see pics of your goats.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 21, 2011)

Hot diggity dog!   


meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh





"we he he he'll  I'm wai' hay, hay'ting."


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 21, 2011)

Love the pics!

Your interesting, lol.  Dont worry.  Keep posting, we are reading!


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 21, 2011)

Someone likes smiley's.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 21, 2011)

Great pics of your chickens.  And looking forward to the EXCITING NEWS of your goats.  

Well what breed of goats are you getting?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 22, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Someone likes smiley's.


How in the world could you come up with and idea like that ???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 22, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Great pics of your chickens.  And looking forward to the EXCITING NEWS of your goats.
> 
> Well what breed of goats are you getting?


Nigerian Dwarfs ..... Ahhh sweet and small ; like me !!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 22, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Love the pics!
> 
> Your interesting, lol.  Dont worry.  Keep posting, we are reading!


 Thanks ;n I guess I should not expect right away results ... But posting on Elevan's was brilliant ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 22, 2011)

GOOD MORNING !!! o.k , no news , but it takes a while for my breeder to reply back so , STILL WAITING . 
WHEN DO I GET MY GOATS ?????  I am soooooooo terrible at waiting . I guess this will be me all day ....


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 22, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> GOOD MORNING !!! o.k , no news , but it takes a while for my breeder to reply back so , STILL WAITING .
> WHEN DO I GET MY GOATS ?????  I am soooooooo terrible at waiting . I guess this will be me all day ....


You think you have a wait!  I have to wait until I can get out of where I am, get a place that will ALLOW me to have goats and then WAIT to get the goats.  

Can see why you are excited about your pending Nigerians.  I'm just as excited for you here in New Jersey.  Will be checking back to see if you got ANY news!  

Be patient.  I know, I know, it's tough to be patient waiting for these sweet creatures.  

 you hear from your breeder soon.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 22, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you  I understand ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 22, 2011)

Well I need to get my mind of the subject  , sooooo ... what did I do this morning ???? 
I woke up checked BYH , then ate doughnuts ... MMMMM ! 

Next, put these nice guys on :





Found these :





Filled them up with food and water . Put vix vapor rub on Lola , Marshmellow , and Judy . Then took these off : ( it is sooooo hard waiting !) 






Did I tell anyone it is hard waiting ???


----------



## chubbydog811 (Nov 22, 2011)

I hate waiting too...Lucky for me, I have so many projects to do, that if I'm getting impatient about something, I go to work and completely forget about everything else  I'm waiting on a vehicle to be able to go pick up my 2 newest herd members...I hate not having my own truck 

Nice boots by the way! Though I wasn't too impressed with that brand - Maybe I'm just too hard on my foot wear, but they only lasted me about 3 weeks  Good thing they were so inexpensive!! I'm trying out the Muckboot Company right now...so far so good!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 22, 2011)

Well .. they are good boots for me ! Still waiting ..


----------



## daisychick (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi!     I like reading your journal.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 22, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Hi!     I like reading your journal.


WOW ...    thanks  I just  when I saw your post !!!

ETA : I was just flattered !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm glad if any body is reading my journal !!! 

Jolie ( my chicken ) : I told you Chicken Feeder  !! We are interesting !! 

Me: I'm not your Feeder  ...

Jolie : Yah ... YOU FEED ME SO THAT MEANS  YOU = CHICKEN FEEDER !!  See how smart I am and to prove it to yo...

Me: DO NOT SING !!! 

Jolie : BAAHHHCCKKK BBBBAAAAA BBBBAAAA BBAAAHHCCKCKKK !!! 

Me: to late . 

Jolie : BAAA BAAA BAAA BAHHHCKKK !!!!!!! 

Well stay tuned , Maybe I will get goats this week ! 

Jolie : I HEARD THAT !!!   ( I love my chickens , ( LOOOOOVVVVVEEEE) but Jolie is quite bossy and sings LOUD AND ALL THE TIME so I love to make fun of her sometimes !!!!)


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 22, 2011)

I believe I have had that conversation before.......


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 22, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I believe I have had that conversation before.......


  Yah .. It is funny .. :bun


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 22, 2011)

I just LOVE this one ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and this ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ohhh!! and this one : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and ..   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can not forget : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Did I mention I like smileys ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there is MORE !!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 22, 2011)

When you get goats, you will have to go and get goat smilies.  They are addicting.  





But right now, you have to find some chicken smilies.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 22, 2011)

LOOVVVEEEE THAT ONE ... Ohhh I can not wait !


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 22, 2011)

Funny ! Wish I had a rooster !!!!


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 22, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 22, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Well I need to get my mind of the subject  , sooooo ... what did I do this morning ????
> I woke up checked BYH , then ate doughnuts ... MMMMM !
> 
> Next, put these nice guys on :
> ...


vicks vapor rub? on chickens?


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 23, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad I could make you laugh.  It's good for the soul.


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 23, 2011)

If you kids could pick in what state you want to live it would be easier.  Theres very little in the City state of New Jersey.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 23, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> If you kids could pick in what state you want to live it would be easier.  Theres very little in the City state of New Jersey.


No kidding!  Unfortunately the City state of New Jersey is very expensive to get out of.  Believe it or not, you have to pay (in real estate sales) taxes to leave.  And hey you all out their laughing, but it looks like the rest of the Country is adopting the city state of new jersey nannie-ism.    Keep laughing, and I know you are not laughing, but this is the way it is here.  Very hard to get out of.  And the school taxes are extremely high and the school system has no justification for this.  That's why the real estate taxes were put in place.  Forcing those who know how bad it is here and trying to get out, to keep paying till such a time.  

Oh well, believe me would love to get out of this State.  Just one state over if I could.  But unfortunately, for now the Nanny wins.  :/


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 23, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it sounds funny , but we have a pecking problem . Our chickens order switched around and the pecking went a little to far ,(maybe they needed more things to occupy them ?) one of our chickens had NO feathers on her crop .So we made their run more interesting , ( in my first post I talked about it ) ,kept adding scratch like we always had , and put vix on the pecked ones . We heard from a chicken site that if a bird pecked them, in return they'd get goop on their beak . This discouraged the pecking ones and the chickens are growing feathers back .  See ? Hope that helps .... I knew I'd get that question !  It just sound ridiculous, " My chicken needs Vix Vapor rub !!"


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 23, 2011)

GOOD MORNING THERE IS NOOOOOOO UPDATE I HAVE NO E-MAIL FROM THE BREEDER YET ! 
Well .. back to waiting .   A quote from The Princess Bride movie - " I hate waiting" 



Well I understand Ms. Research , I'm just 2 steps away from getting my goats so it is hard waiting .. All is well though , I'm soooo lucky , God has blessed me so much .
I just got to wait !!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 23, 2011)

I got a funny story for ya'll ! 

Once ... when it was coming near to the time when my chickens were supposed to be laying I took a short vacation down to see our cousins and family members that summer . 
I was excited about the chance that we might get eggs soon and wanted my chickens to lay in the nest box so I put in a few golfballs and hoped for the best . I hoped that Judy , ( my chicken ) ,
would give me those blue eggs I really wanted !!! I left and our kind neighbors helped watch and feed the chickens . I had a lot of fun during the vacation and one day I received a call . It was from our neighbor !!!! She said she saw  2 little blue eggs in the nest box !!! She said she was going to wait till her husband got home to check on them and take the eggs home . I was SUPER EXCITED !! I told everybody about my hens , blahhh , blahh , blahh ... I bragged .  Then , our neighbor called again !! This time her husband went in the coop to get the eggs and .... THEY WERE GOLFBALLS .  He apologized and said his wife did not have her glasses on . I was not to upset but , every one had a laugh ! I had told one of my family members before the 2nd call  : " are you sure she is not seeing the golfballs ??" " Noooo , she can see that they are eggs and they are blue !" I thought so too till we got that next phone call . Then we got home and not to long after they started REALLY LAYING EGGS . Funny ,right ????


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Stacykins (Nov 23, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I got a funny story for ya'll !
> 
> Once ... when it was coming near to the time when our chickens were supposed to be laying I took a short vacation down to see our cousins and family members that summer .
> I was excited about the chance that we might get eggs soon and wanted my chickens to lay in the nest box so I put in a few golfballs and hoped for the best . I hoped that Judy , ( my chicken ) ,
> would give me those blue eggs I really wanted !!! I left and our kind neighbors helped watch and feed the chickens . I had a lot of fun during the vacation and one day I received a call . It was from our neighbor !!!! She said she saw  2 little blue eggs in the nest box !!! She said she was going to wait till her husband got home to check on them and take the eggs home . I was SUPER EXCITED !! I told everybody about my hens , blahhh , blahh , blahh ... I bragged .  Then , our neighbor called again !! This time her husband went in the coop to get the eggs and .... THEY WERE GOLFBALLS .  He apologized and said his wife did not have her glasses on . I was not to upset but , every one had a laugh ! I had told one of my family members before the 2nd call  : " are you sure she is not seeing the golfballs ??" " Noooo , she can see that they are eggs and they are blue !" I thought so too till we got that next phone call . Then we got home and not to long after they started REALLY LAYING EGGS . Funny ,right ????


OMG I can totally relate. But my girls haven't started laying yet! I be sure to wag my finger at 'em when I give them a small treat in the morning, scolding them for not laying eggs yet (28 weeks, btw). 

Thanks for the laugh! Definitely had a good one!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 23, 2011)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I can relate to you !! I was taking forever so I was kinda grumpy  that my hens would not lay .. it took them FOREVER !


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 23, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> GOOD MORNING THERE IS NOOOOOOO UPDATE I HAVE NO E-MAIL FROM THE BREEDER YET !
> Well .. back to waiting .   A quote from The Princess Bride movie - " I hate waiting"
> 
> 
> ...


still the same .. wait wait wait !!!!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Nov 24, 2011)

I can sympathize. I bought my goats from the breeder, and decided to let them stay with their mom for 8 weeks. I picked them out when they were 1 day old. Eight weeks is a VERY long time. I drove out and visited them at least twice a week, but it was very hard to go home empty handed every time.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 24, 2011)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> I can sympathize. I bought my goats from the breeder, and decided to let them stay with their mom for 8 weeks. I picked them out when they were 1 day old. Eight weeks is a VERY long time. I drove out and visited them at least twice a week, but it was very hard to go home empty handed every time.


That is nice , at least you got to see them but , oh, but thats hard to . Our breeders a hour or two away .


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 24, 2011)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING ....






I hope every one has a great big feast , surround by friends and family and people we our thankful to have around . 
Let be thankful for our pets that God has blessed us with , a roof over our heads , great food ..... and BYH !!! 

( And lets hope I get and e-mail today !!  )


----------



## elevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving SmallFamGirl


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 24, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving SmallFamGirl


thanks ... I LOVE THANKSGIVING !!! Food , Family , and all those wonderful things ....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 24, 2011)

After a long day working in the new barn this happened: Last night my family members and I were watching the news and they were interviewing this guy who had BUCK in his name .
I was sleepy and was barely observing anything except the fact that he had BUCK in his name . All that came to mind was GOAT BUCK .
So I kept thinking , stinky , shaggy , GOAT BUCK !!! It was hard getting the picture of him turning into a goat out of my head ...   


I am so focused on getting my goats home soon its hard to get goat of my mind .


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 24, 2011)

Funny thanksgiving story : 

One of my young family members asked me to play sorry with her , I said yes . 
Another older family member came over and wanted to play to . So we were all playing when the older family member went to go eat something , I took over her role and played for her .
The younger one sat down and started to play something else , so I took  her role as well . They all were to occupied in eating or playing so I finished the game by myself . I WON !!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 25, 2011)

Smiley time !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















 I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 smileys !!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 25, 2011)

Well any news on your pending goats?  

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 25, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Well any news on your pending goats?
> 
> K


Thank you , but no . If the breeder does not call or e-mail by this Saturday or early sunday , ( that would not be possible) , I will have to wait till mid december to pick them up . 
Kisses (one of my goats ) looks like this : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Betty Boop ( goat 2#) looks like this : can't find a smiley to describe her .. she is spotted and has a short beard !!  I'm so excited just talking about them !!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 25, 2011)

Still ... Nothing ............  ... just keep waiting I guess !!?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't have my goats yet but I should say more than just goat 1# or goat 2# !!!.

Goat 1# is Kisses ... She is a year old Nigerian and is at the breeders being breed right now . She will be my milk goat !!! She is as friendly as a dog and when I first met her she just practically fell on me as she gave me kisses and attempted to sit on me begging for more head rubs between her ears !!  I just love her !!!!! She looks like this .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Goat 2# is Betty Boop ... She is a four or five year old Nigerian who is pretty with spots all over her adorable tiny body . She is not going to be breed more of a companion goat for kisses and pet goat for ME !!! She has a small limp on one of her back legs but that does not stop her from running !! She is quite quick and agile and her limp does not disable her in any way . She is not as friendly as Kisses but is nice and could use a little bit of warming up to people and lots of treats !! She is used to being in a large heard without a huge amount  of attention and I think she needs a little TLC . 

So COME ON BREEDER !! :bun Lets go !! I would love my goats home soon !!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 25, 2011)

I made some pumpkin spice hot cocoa (homemade) .
I am just waiting for an e-mail ...

Here is how I made the cocoa :

take about a 1/4 cup of chocolate milk mix ..
add 3-4 shakes of cinnamon .. add a teaspoon of pumpkin spice to the mix and store at room temp. 

Heat a mug full of milk and add two spoonfuls of the MIX to your milk . STIR . enjoy !! 

ETA: I tried my best with the measurements ..


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Good Morning !! No , I did not get a e-mail from the breeder ,but I got one thing ...  CUTE SMILEYS !!! 
I was just pecking around and found this one ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Well if I started I might as well keep going :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Well he is cute , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























 Lets have a SMILEY PARTY !! I want to see YOUR FAVORITES !! Post them right here ...


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 27, 2011)

I love the smiliey's!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 27, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/treeswing.gif http://www.pic4ever.com/images/studsmatta.gif http://www.pic4ever.com/images/999.gif
> 
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/143fs503525.gif http://www.pic4ever.com/images/turkydance1.gif
> 
> I love the smiliey's!


Cute !! Anyone else ???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Cold and rainy outside and I don't want to move ...  ONLY 11 MORE DAYS !!! I HOPE !! then ... DA DA DA DAAAAA .... GOATS !!! 
Well I just have to wait .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and ummm ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  HHHHAAAAAA !! Any smileys any one ??


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 27, 2011)

I will go look for smiley's, but where do I go to find them?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 27, 2011)

Okay, Okay... I hope you hear from the breeders SOON!!!, but until then, here are some of my fave smileys:






 

 

 

 

 

My favorite one for talking about a herd queen:


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 27, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I will go look for smiley's, but where do I go to find them?


I found them on the smiley thread on this site .. SEARCH IT!! You will love all you find and they give you links on the thread !!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 27, 2011)

O.k I loooovvvvve this one sooooo cute !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm making some peanut butter cookies and thinking of my future goats . I'm sort of bored ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I WOULD LOVE TO SEE MORE SMILEYS !!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Cookies out of the oven .. here is a pic of how they came out ... 




Boy is it cold outside !!! I'm just shivering .. thank goodness I got a fire going .
Well peanut butter cookies a fire and BYH on my computer and I'm happy ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 27, 2011)

You will never guess what I found today !! :


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, don't leave us hanging!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those cookies look really good 

autumnprairie, the smilies can be found here: http://www.pic4ever.com/index.htm


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 27, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> Well, don't leave us hanging!  http://www.pic4ever.com/images/balloony.gif
> 
> Those cookies look really good
> 
> autumnprairie, the smilies can be found here: http://www.pic4ever.com/index.htm


 they were good

ETA: I wish I could send you some !!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 27, 2011)

what did you find





I like this one


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey if you click on a sticker you like it will lead you to the site it cam from !! Thats how I found some of them !!


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 27, 2011)

smiley's = fun




















I  need goat smiley's


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 27, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> smiley's = fun
> 
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/1304.gif
> 
> ...


On one of my previous pages on my journal there are some ... click it and find the site !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Here is a link to a thread that has goat smileys : http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=14804&p=1


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I know .. My journal is just smileys . I think they are cute and I'm sometimes a little bored so searching and posting smileys is just FUN !! Does any one agree ... I know 1 person has !!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 28, 2011)

Cold .. freezing cold outside ..  do you think its time for a heat lamp in the coop ??? 
I wish I had more cookies left .. Wait I have batter left !!? I forgot ... any body want some more cookies ????


----------



## elevan (Nov 28, 2011)

If your birds are past the brooding stage then they don't need a heat lamp.  Animals / birds are better prepared to withstand outside temperatures than us humans.  IMO heating a coop is just asking for problems.  First it creates an unstable situation if you lose electricity - your birds will be used to the heat and then to lose it will cause them to get sick.  Secondly heat lamps can be a fire hazard when used in this manner.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you !!! Yes, my chickens are past that stage ...  Thanks again !


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 28, 2011)

the only thing I do is they sleep on board where they actually lay on their feet so their feet don't get frost bite, not cold enough here yet for that or vasaline on there combs if needed for the same reason.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 29, 2011)

THis morning , while checking on BYH My neighbor knocked on the door . He came in with HUGE EGGS . Not just huge ones but double yolkers !!!! All 6 of them were as big as goose eggs and everyone had TWO YOLKS ~!!!!!!!!! He said his uncles , cousins, friends , somehow knew him had a chicken farm where ONLY these eggs were laid by the chickens !!! They were all the same breed ... What breed of chicken is that ??? I WANT THEM HERE !!! That made my jaw drop   How WHY ??? Can anyone explain this ??? Here are the GIANT EGGS and in the middle what we thought were "BIG" eggs (our eggs).


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 29, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I  need goat smiley's


here you go!







































If you find out what kind of chickens lay those georgeous eggs let me know!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm going to ask my neighbor as soon as possible !!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 29, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I'm going to ask my neighbor as soon as possible !!


we have someone that brings us huge double yoke eggs whenever we need them. All the eggs are double yoke, but it isn't because the chickens only lay that kind. it is because whe they sort the eggs, the stores don't want them, because they are too big to fit in the packaging, so they sell them seperate.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 29, 2011)

Our neighbor said no one would buy them ... I think YOUR  right !! So NO chickens that lay just double yolkers ???  Well thanks for helping me .. Is there a chicken that sorts and gives you only double yolkers ???    Well that was fun !!


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 29, 2011)

Double yolk eggs occur when ovulation takes place too quickly and is more common in pullets that are just starting to lay eggs.  By the time they mature, their laying cycle is in sync and the double yolks usually stop.
If you try to incubate double yolk eggs to hatch, rarely will they hatch and you won't get "twin" chicks.
The eggs you posted are large, but not anywhere near the size of goose eggs.  If they were, they wouldn't fit in the egg tray that you have them displayed.
Double yolks are more common to the larger breeds of chickens.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 29, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> Double yolk eggs occur when ovulation takes place too quickly and is more common in pullets that are just starting to lay eggs.  By the time they mature, their laying cycle is in sync and the double yolks usually stop.
> If you try to incubate double yolk eggs to hatch, rarely will they hatch and you won't get "twin" chicks.
> The eggs you posted are large, but not anywhere near the size of goose eggs.  If they were, they wouldn't fit in the egg tray that you have them displayed.
> Double yolks are more common to the larger breeds of chickens.


Thanks !!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 29, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And these !! :


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 29, 2011)

Smileys !!


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for the goat smiley's


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 29, 2011)

I am also taking this one


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 29, 2011)

GOOD !!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 29, 2011)

pushing my luck but what do we have for chicken smiley's and roosters?


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 29, 2011)

I have this one.


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 29, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I have this one.


thank you, I saved it


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 29, 2011)

This one :


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 29, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> This one : http://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Animals/animals-15.gif


thank you I love that one


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 29, 2011)

lol it's like a brown foghorn leghorn. "I say, I mean I say,"  lol


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 29, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> [url]http://www.smileyvault.com/albums/CBSA/smileyvault-cute-big-smiley-animated-014.gif[/url]
> 
> [url]http://www.cool-smileys.com/images/chicken3.gif[/url]
> 
> ...


I love them thanks
saving all of them


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 29, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were here to help !!! A.P. ( Autunm Prarie !)


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 29, 2011)

Christmas List : 

Dear Santa ,
Please bring me :

2 Alpacas ,
Another chicken coop ,
More chicks ,
a rooster ,
more goats ,
and a few more acres behind the property I have now . 

Thats o.k. with you right ??? I thought so ...


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 29, 2011)

Santa's gonna have to check to see if you've been extra super-duper nice, w/ a list like that.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 29, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Santa's gonna have to check to see if you've been extra super-duper nice, w/ a list like that.


I just really need some more property !! Then , I could complete the list myself !!


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 29, 2011)

And they thought they had created a Monster in me, when I got the Smiley's links.  My lord you two are worse than me.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 29, 2011)

Well .. I just like them . Can't blame me for liking them can you ???


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 29, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Christmas List :
> 
> Dear Santa ,
> Please bring me :
> ...


, 

X2 except the rooster I have 4 SFG are you close to me I will bring  you a rooster or two, I drive 4-5 hours one way for goats so nothing to dropping off a few roosters






and I found the bird flipper RTG see





but I like this one too


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 29, 2011)

Where do you live ??? The only thing stopping me is that I can't have all the babies and loud noise .


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 29, 2011)

Arkansas but I am going to California in April so if you are anywhere near betwenn here  and there on I-40 it may be an option too


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 29, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Arkansas but I am going to California in April so if you are anywhere near betwenn here  and there on I-40 it may be an option too


I'm not so sure I can have one ..


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm still keeping you in mind !!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 29, 2011)

how close are we?


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 29, 2011)

If you get roosters like mine you'll be lucky. Ours only crow once or twice a week right now. Mine are just learning to crow though! No 5 am crowing either!


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 29, 2011)

my silkie wouldn't when he was in the run with my giant buff orpingtons, and the 4 roosters that are in there only one crows because he is the biggest and oldest 
meet  Casanova


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Nov 30, 2011)

My  rooster starts a 4am and crows ALL DAY. He stops when they go in to roost for the night. 






I am very LUCKY that the neighbors all love him. The kids come over and "crow" at him over the fence to get him stirred up.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

I have Buff Orpingtons !!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

Q about roosters :

Their run is 6 feet by 9 feet is that big enough for 6 hens and a rooster ??? Our coop is about the same ...  and I let them take over the goat yard every other day .. it is much much larger . 
Do roosters need to roam ???
How many times does the rooster crow a day ?? 
Is he mean to your hens ?? My  hens like to peck each other  .. I don't want to add trouble to that . Or will the rooster help that settle ? 
Is he o.k. with people ?? 

I don't want to make our hens miserable .. Will adding a rooster just do that ?? 
I want to be the best chicken owner I can be .. CAN I HAVE A ROOSTER ??


----------



## elevan (Nov 30, 2011)

My chickens free range over 4 acres so I'll let someone else answer your questions on keeping hens and roosters in a run and space and such.

I will say that Rooster personalities are individual...each rooster is different.  I also had a rooster who started crowing at 2:30 am...he was sweet until he hit around 9 months old then he started challenging me - he's now in the freezer.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

I want everyones personal opinion !!


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 30, 2011)

That is plenty of space as long as you keep it clean.  Letting them have run of the goat pen is a great idea for both the chickens and the goats.  The chickens will eat worm larve and cut down on parasites in yoru goats.  

Each rooster has its own personality, some crow a lot, some rarely, some in the middle fo the night, some only in the day.  Some are aggressive towards the hens, others are not.  Having only one seems to reduce agresiveness.  There will be some additonal pecking until they establish the heirarchy again. A rooster with no hens will roam.  A rooster with a flock will stay with them and take care of them.  

I recomend never having two roosters, only one, or 3 or more seems to work but two just fight each other constantly.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> That is plenty of space as long as you keep it clean.  Letting them have run of the goat pen is a great idea for both the chickens and the goats.  The chickens will eat worm larve and cut down on parasites in yoru goats.
> 
> Each rooster has its own personality, some crow a lot, some rarely, some in the middle fo the night, some only in the day.  Some are aggressive towards the hens, others are not.  Having only one seems to reduce agresiveness.  There will be some additonal pecking until they establish the heirarchy again. A rooster with no hens will roam.  A rooster with a flock will stay with them and take care of them.
> 
> I recomend never having two roosters, only one, or 3 or more seems to work but two just fight each other constantly.


Thank ya'll soooooo much !


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

Well I think we may be a little to far away from you ... Autumn Prarie but I may get a rooster a different way . Thank you for your help though !!


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 30, 2011)

The only point I would address is your question concerning how much a rooster crows.  That, to me, indicates that noise may be a concern for you.
My roosters, and I keep 5, start anywhere as early as 3 AM and continue ALL day until darkness sets in and they return to their respective roosts for the night.  There may be a small interim where they are not crowing, but it's rare and doesn't happen often.  Even one rooster will not be quiet.
If you're looking for chicks and breeding this rooster to your hens, keep in mind that the offspring/hatch will have a fair amount of roosters in addition to the pullets.  Selling them is very difficult regardless of the breed, and if you do sell them, they will usually be used for meat.  I butcher my own surplus roosters as I want to ensure them a humane departure from this world and I know how they were raised, what they were fed and how they lived their lives.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> The only point I would address is your question concerning how much a rooster crows.  That, to me, indicates that noise may be a concern for you.
> My roosters, and I keep 5, start anywhere as early as 3 AM and continue ALL day until darkness sets in and they return to their respective roosts for the night.  There may be a small interim where they are not crowing, but it's rare and doesn't happen often.  Even one rooster will not be quiet.
> If you're looking for chicks and breeding this rooster to your hens, keep in mind that the offspring/hatch will have a fair amount of roosters in addition to the pullets.  Selling them is very difficult regardless of the breed, and if you do sell them, they will usually be used for meat.  I butcher my own surplus roosters as I want to ensure them a humane departure from this world and I know how they were raised, what they were fed and how they lived their lives.


Thank you .. I understand ... I don't want chicks .. I want the early morning wake up call and the sight of a pretty rooster in Their  run .  I will take the eggs early so no chicks will hatch  .  I don't think I'll be getting one because of the noise . Thank you all though !!


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 30, 2011)

I am sorry , I took a muscle relaxer last night and it put me on my ###. Just got up
Buff Orpingtons are sweet and docile all of my chickens will eat out of my hand. The roosters are 7 months old except Casanova who is almost 2
I would sell you one of the younger ones and I will go take pics in a few mins.
 I am east central on I-40
55 miles east of Little Rock and 80 miles west of Memphis does that help


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 30, 2011)

caught him as he was turning, look at his feet.






here you can see all 4 of the roosters according to size 






Casanova makes them look tiny but they are not little


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

Very funny ...  I just can't have one ... Oh well .. thanks though !!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 30, 2011)

oh well, when they get a little bigger they are destined for the freezer, which I will need help with since I have never killed a chicken or processed one.
I wonder how old they should be?


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 30, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> oh well, when they get a little bigger they are destined for the freezer, which I will need help with since I have never killed a chicken or processed one.
> I wonder how old they should be?


I believe they should be about 20 weeks old when you process. I know the other roosters that I had processed were about that old. I take mine to a processor. Just don't have the time or ambition to do it myself.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd take them but I can't .. Thanks though !!


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 30, 2011)

pm me and tell how far you are? so I can tell you how far I am away from you


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank ya'll very much for all your help . No thank you though , no roosters for me .


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Here is betty boop .. my goat that should be home in maybe 2 days ??? Make that 1 hopefully ... HERE IS MY SWEETIE !!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 2, 2011)

She is beautiful!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> She is beautiful!


Thanks .. she is soo pretty just love that doe !!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow!  She's got some beautiful coloring


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 2, 2011)

OMG,  Betty Boop is BE-YOU-TEE-FULL!   She really, really is!   What a lovely color pattern.   Does she smile though?   What is she like?   Tell us some stories!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh wow! She is stunning! She makes me jealous!  

Congratulations!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful Doe SFG, I hope she is home tomorrow so we can here your first day with her.
I am so excited for you!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 3, 2011)

Congratulations.  Betty Boop is exquisite.  Love her coloring!  Hoping she's with you ASAP!  

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks ya'll ... sorry I have not been on to A your posts and Q .. I'm sick ..  I'm shaking right now trying to type ... 
No .. they are NOT here and I have no e-mail from the breeder I e-mailed her 5 days ago . 
I have no stories because she is not here yet .. Smile ?? What do you mean ?? Sorry don't understand .. 
She is pretty alright .. I loved her when I saw her on the breeder's site  ..(love at first site !!) 
She has a limp on her back (left ??) leg and is not the most friendly doe .. but I choose her because she needs a little TLC . She will be more of a pet goat so I'm not worrying  about breeding and all that. Boy .. I can barely type ..  I need to go back to bed .. BOY I WISH THAT E-MAIL WOULD COME !! Thanks for all your compliments on my new doe and being so excited and sending the good wishes .. I CAN NOT WAIT TO SPEND MY FIRST DAY WITH HER !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 4, 2011)

Because I'm sick I might as well sit down and write in my journal a bit ...

Chickens are good .. No e-mail yet from the breeder .. I'm sick ..   nothing happening . 
Conversation starter anyone ??? Lets talk a bit !!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 4, 2011)

What are you going to do as soon as you bring your goat home?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 4, 2011)

I am going to shout for joy !! Hug them and scratch between their little ears like kisses likes ..(I found out when I went to the breeders!)
Give them each a treat because they endured a 1 and a half to 2 hour ride home .... Love them a bit .. watch them ... Take billions of pics and post them on my journal and all over the place on BYH !!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 4, 2011)

I am sure they will come soon! 
Are you watching cinnamon on the kidding cam?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 4, 2011)

yah ..  I love watching goat cams .. and chicken cams .. these are GREAT sites : 
http://www.backyardhencam.com/
http://hencam.com/ < this one has goats too !!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for those links. Now I will never get anything done.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 4, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Thanks for those links. Now I will never get anything done.


  Some close down early though .. The one with the goats goes black at 3:00


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 4, 2011)

Well I am going to ask again ... STICKER TIME !! I am sick and a little bored .. please post your smileys that you love here !! Different ones or new ones , ones you just found , any smileys just please and now !! ( I'm a poet and I don't know it !!) Let's begin :


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 4, 2011)

Smileys ??? Well I found these !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 4, 2011)

I've moved up to a new title  !! 500 posts !! WOW .


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 5, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-greet013.gif


Waving Back!

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 5, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks .. waiting .


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 5, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right.  You are waiting for your goats.  Unfortunately, goats, like many others, are on their own time schedule.  

Hope you wait is short.  And rewarding.

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 5, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you .. I think Kisses is breed .... I know they are . I hope they are .. I'm pretty positive ... She said we could take them home last week . I e-mailed her to ask her what times worked for her ..  The breeder just has not e-mailed me .


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 5, 2011)

Can you guess ?? When will I get my goats ??? When will the breeder e-mail me ???? Give me date for this month DEC. If one of you wins : You will get a prize . It is a surprise prize now so guess a date !!!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 5, 2011)

12/19


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 5, 2011)

Yah thats close !! Keep them coming !!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 5, 2011)

dec 16th


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 5, 2011)

December 12th.


----------



## Chickie2378 (Dec 5, 2011)

12/10


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 5, 2011)

Keep them coming !!!!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 5, 2011)

12/9


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Dec 5, 2011)

Dec. 11th


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 5, 2011)

Journal :
I hope one of you wins !!! Boy is it storming here .... Rain , rain , rain !!! Well I'm setting up a little Christmas Village on my table . It is tiny and it glows at night . Lovely !! 
It comes with a little road, a coffee shop, a little cafe and a charming tiny flower shop !! It also has a tiny trees to put around the town .. AND it has a painted background that is filled with houses in the neighborhood . It is sooooooo cute .. A little dream Christmas village ... My relatives have one to except it is HUGE .. with towns and skating rinks and .. AHH . Just thinking about makes me happy ...  I am going to just start small . They have a few spare  little people I hope I could borrow for my town . I may post a pic of my tiny town when it is complete with snow and trees and lights and  ahhhhhhhhh...... I LOVE TINY CHRISTMAS VILLAGES !!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 5, 2011)

So just call your breeder and then go over and get the goat!  And your should get the goat tomorrow.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it!
Or better yet, give us all her e-mail address and we will all e-mail her for you and tell her you need that goat NOW!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 5, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> So just call your breeder and then go over and get the goat!  And your should get the goat tomorrow.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it!
> Or better yet, give us all her e-mail address and we will all e-mail her for you and tell her you need that goat NOW!


Sorry .. But she does not respond to my e-mails .  I am waiting a few more days . If she does not e-mail me by the end of this week I am calling her .


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm beginning to wonder about this breeder of yours. Wouldn't any responsible breeder respond to emails in appropriate times? If they are wanting to sell animals they should respond promptly to questions, even if it is just to say "I'm busy right now, I'll get back to you asap, thank you for your patience" JMO I hope she responds to your emails soon though so you can get your goats.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 5, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to wonder about this breeder of yours. Wouldn't any responsible breeder respond to emails in appropriate times? If they are wanting to sell animals they should respond promptly to questions, even if it is just to say "I'm busy right now, I'll get back to you asap, thank you for your patience" JMO I hope she responds to your emails soon though so you can get your goats.


Well she is not exactly a breeder .... She breeds her goats to produce winners in the show ring .. ( There are not many breeders of nigerians around here ) We contacted her when we saw her website and when we saw her herd she only had 3 she thought we should choose from . We also met with a person who had purchased from her .  Well at first she did e-mail me back . She was quick and nice she responded but, now it is taking longer and longer .... :/


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 5, 2011)

What state are you in? There are lots of goat breeders on byh. Maybe someone is close to you.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks !! I know we've got some GREAT breeders here , but I've all ready put down the first payment so I could bring my goats home .  And I've kinda really fallen in love with kisses . SHE IS A DOG !!!  she is as sweet as a lap dog ... (She thinks she is!!!!) She tried to get on my lap at the breeders ...   and betty boop is just a spotted doe that I love as well .  If I ever needed to I would love to purchase a goat from one of these GREAT breeders !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 5, 2011)

anyone want to chat ???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 5, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> anyone want to chat ???


anyone ??


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 5, 2011)

We are all over stuck at the addicted to babies and kidding thread watching Cinnamon NOT have her kids while she slowly expands into a balloon and floats away into the sky.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 5, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> We are all over stuck at the addicted to babies and kidding thread watching Cinnamon NOT have her kids while she slowly expands into a balloon and floats away into the sky.


HAAA I am too !!!!!!  :bun


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 5, 2011)

:bun  :bun  :bun  :bun 

 Just having fun while waiting and watching pecan !!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 5, 2011)

girl you are way more patient than I am. If a breeder had my deposit already & I wanted that goat I'd be going to get it pronto.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 5, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> girl you are way more patient than I am. If a breeder had my deposit already & I wanted that goat I'd be going to get it pronto.


x2


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 5, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> that's*satyrical said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 6, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well .. I know .. I have been patient ... I hope I get my goats .


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 6, 2011)

Kudos to you for being so patient. I am not good at being patient myself. But good things come to those who wait, right? So your goats will come on the 12th, just like I said.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 6, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Kudos to you for being so patient. I am not good at being patient myself. But good things come to those who wait, right? So your goats will come on the 12th, just like I said.


Thanks ... * Sigh *


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 6, 2011)

I hate waiting on people. I can remember waiting on a shelter to email back about a puppy and they took a while but they did eventually email me back. After a wait that seemed like forever, I got the puppy. And that puppy is now a 2 year old crazy dog that makes me laugh everyday. It was definitaly worth the wait. I am sure this breeder will email you back soon enough. How long have you been waiting for an email back? Maybe you should just try to call her instead? She could be having computer trouble.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 6, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> I hate waiting on people. I can remember waiting on a shelter to email back about a puppy and they took a while but they did eventually email me back. After a wait that seemed like forever, I got the puppy. And that puppy is now a 2 year old crazy dog that makes me laugh everyday. It was definitaly worth the wait. I am sure this breeder will email you back soon enough. How long have you been waiting for an email back? Maybe you should just try to call her instead? She could be having computer trouble.


I don't know if she is having computer troubles ....  .  I am calling or e-mailing again TODAY .  September 23 We told her what goats we wanted .... she put kisses in the breeding pen in LATE Oct. I know people sometimes bring their goats for a day at the breeders and they are breed . Its early Dec . and I want my goats as soon as possible !!!!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 6, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh wow! That is a long time! I would definitaly call her.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 6, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES it is a lonnnnnnnggggg time ....


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 6, 2011)

Holy Cow, I would be concerned.  I would be at her place wondering were the bleep are my animals.  It shouldn't of taken this long, something is wrong.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 6, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Holy Cow, I would be concerned.  I would be at her place wondering were the bleep are my animals.  It shouldn't of taken this long, something is wrong.


x2


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 6, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3 That is such a long wait, I would drive down to her place and ask for your goat. I mean 3 months is a long time to wait on an animal especially one that you have already out a deposit on. This sounds a little odd to me.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 6, 2011)

I called her .. she was not there ...  I think I may not get my goats ...


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 6, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I called her .. she was not there ...  I think I may not get my goats ...


That is a bummer. Something is definitaly wrong.  I am very sorry.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 6, 2011)

SHE CALLED ME BACK !! She said she had not been keeping track of the dates ... * sigh * . She said she put Sequoia ( the buck ) with Kisses together for a few weeks . Then she brought the buck to a show . Then , she noticed kisses did not come back in to heat !!! SHE IS BRED RIGHT ???? She still wants to be safe so she is going to wait another week and a half . THEN I GET MY GOATS !!!!!!!!     Thats all . I'm going to eat some pecan pie ... I need it ...


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh, I am SO happy for you.  SO very, very, very happy for you.   Phew!   Here's a pink heart for I am sure yours is feeling quite big right now.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 7, 2011)

Yay!! Finally. So when do you get to go get them?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

Ahhh .. In a week or two ????  Thanks !!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh yeah sorry see that now lol. How far is the breeder from you? Is she going to let you bring them back if she isn't pregnant yet for some reason?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Oh yeah sorry see that now lol. How far is the breeder from you? Is she going to let you bring them back if she isn't pregnant yet for some reason?


She did not come back into heat after the the buck and her had been together .  
I'm pretty positive that means they are breed right ???? And after that she stayed with the buck again ...  The breeders about a hour or 2 away from me .  I think she would because we wanted to do future breeding there because we want milk ....   I think I'm getting my goats soon !!!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 7, 2011)

Well it is a good sign but not a guarantee. Sometimes the heats are short or not obvious. So if she wasn't constantly being watched she could have had a heat & the breeder missed it. That's why she's leaving her in there a little longer, just in case.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Well it is a good sign but not a guarantee. Sometimes the heats are short or not obvious. So if she wasn't constantly being watched she could have had a heat & the breeder missed it. That's why she's leaving her in there a little longer, just in case.


Yah ..  well ... MY GOATS ARE COMING HOME !!!!   :bun  :bun  :bun  :bun  :bun


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 7, 2011)

I know, very exciting! And glad she is not too far away, just in case. Even though it is a very good sign that she didn't come into heat again.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I know, very exciting! And glad she is not too far away, just in case. Even though it is a very good sign that she didn't come into heat again.


Yah ...   Well I have things to buy !!! GOAT STUFF !! yah !!!  Trip to TSC


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 7, 2011)

Yay for goat shopping!!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh & PS-Don't forget the camera while you're shopping if you don't have one already. We are gonna wanna see more pics of your new goaties!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 7, 2011)

Congratulations! I am so happy for you! I hope to see goat pictures soon!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Oh & PS-Don't forget the camera while you're shopping if you don't have one already. We are gonna wanna see more pics of your new goaties!!


I got a camera !!!! You'll have goat pics in a few days !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

Lets see .. Chickens are playing outside in their coop .. I'm inside .. it FREEZING outside . I'm getting my goats soon ... I'M HAPPY !!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

My chickens stoped by to say hi !! 

Lola :  Hi BYH !! I'm a Rhode Island Red !! 
Judy : I don't like strangers .. Good morning though . I don't want a smiley either . 
Jolie : Hi ! I've been here before I'm sure you are aware your in my presence .. please bow ...  
Penelope : Good morning .. nice day huh ??!!??
Evangeline : Ahh hi ... 
Marshmellow : Top of the morning to you ! Gota dash !!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 7, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> My chickens stoped by to say hi !!
> 
> Lola :  Hi BYH !! I'm a Rhode Island Red !!
> Judy : I don't like strangers .. Good morning though . I don't want a smiley either .
> ...




Mine are eating old rolls, tomatoes and potatoe peels and crushed egg shells all my hens are laying except one, my 4 pullets turned out to be roos and a pullet  
she should be laying any day now 

Goats are browsing rose bushes, privet and soybean, I need to cut some pine for them.
I hope you are having a great day.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats wonderful that your feeding hem eggshells but are they cooked ???  
If you chickens get the taste of raw eggs shells they will start eating their own and then you don't have eggs . 
I would suggest as soon as possible from now on baking the eggs in the oven for a bit to take away that taste but keep all the nutrients .. thats what I heard ...  
 I have friends who have chickens that gave their chickens raw egg shells and it becomes hard for their chickens to stop eating them now . I just wanted to help ...


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 7, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as long as i grind or smash them I don't have any problems with them eating my eggs.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh whew .. Sorry . Just trying to Help !! Sorry ..   Glad your chickens are laying soon though You are so nice to me I was worried this was not to nice ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

So I go to give some popcorn to the chickens and I let them out . Marshmellow and all the rest come flooding out and start diving in ... I notice there is a few eggs in the coop . Then , marshmellow runs back in the coop .... I get a tad worried cause she stays in there for a long time . So I run in the coop and smile .... There .. following her little hen knowledge she is sitting on her eggs !! She is cooing and keeping her eggs warm !! I just melt on spot seeing this tiny bantam who looks like she is still a young hen sitting on her eggs ...  She is soooooooo cute and sweet and just makes me melt in this freezing weather ....  here she is with her sister a while ago : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yes ...  I know her sister was pecked up but isn't she cute ???  ( She is the one looking at you !! )


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 7, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> So I go to give some popcorn to the chickens and I let them out . Marshmellow and all the rest come flooding out and start diving in ... I notice there is a few eggs in the coop . Then , marshmellow runs back in the coop .... I get a tad worried cause she stays in there for a long time . So I run in the coop and smile .... There .. following her little hen knowledge she is sitting on her eggs !! She is cooing and keeping her eggs warm !! I just melt on spot seeing this tiny bantam who looks like she is still a young hen sitting on her eggs ...  She is soooooooo cute and sweet and just makes me melt in this freezing weather ....  here she is with her sister a while ago : http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5376_554_1552.jpg
> 
> Yes ...  I know her sister was pecked up but isn't she cute ???  ( She is the one looking at you !! )


No worries here you are sweet, I learned the hard way to crush the shells or they would eat my eggs.Are you going to let her go broody?

I want more babies chicks, but still have to get rid of the roos.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't have a rooster but I want to buy some fertilized eggs and stick it under her sometime how can I tell if she is broody ????


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 7, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If she continues to nest, if we end up meeting I will bring some fertilized eggs


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to meet you some day !!! Some days with either goats or chickens I will maybe meet you some day !!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 7, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someday


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, It will happen someday .. I might be old and you to .. But , there will be the day !!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Look what I did :   Like it ??? I kinda want to draw on my eggs with a marker or pencil can I ???


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 8, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Look what I did :   Like it ??? I kinda want to draw on my eggs with a marker or pencil can I ???
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5376_p1080988.jpg


Marker would be safer. It's pretty


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 8, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks .... I'm going to try markers after dessert ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Well I drew on some eggs !! : 
This one had a crack !! 




Humpty Dumpty egg :




Sleepy head :




Lola my chicken  : 




Chick : 









Like them ???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 8, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I may post a pic of my tiny town when it is complete with snow and trees and lights and  ahhhhhhhhh...... I LOVE TINY CHRISTMAS VILLAGES !!!


Well I said I would so :


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 8, 2011)

lol cute


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 9, 2011)

Egg salad for lunch .. yum . 
Well one good thing is that goats are coming soon and the chickens  are doing well .. nothing VERY eventful going on ... just kinda cold and dryish and I'm just curled up inside thats about it ....


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you for all the great pictures. It makes me want my Rhodies back. Beautiful birds.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 9, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Thank you for all the great pictures. It makes me want my Rhodies back. Beautiful birds.


Your welcome ... *blush*


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 9, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I haven't made someone blush in a while.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 9, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*blush* well you just did ...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 9, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You have made my morning, thank you. Well I have to go rinse out my hair color. Hope it turns out right. If not, at least you made me smile.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 9, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad I made your morning !! *blush* there we go again !!!! I hope it turns out too ....


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 9, 2011)

It turned out great! Hmmm... trying to make sure I don't say anything to make you blush. So anything fun and exciting today?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 9, 2011)

I should have done this wayyyyyy earlier I'm sure but, here it goes !!  :


1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
Its hot here !! Thats all I can say !!! 
2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
I have alot of family members ... but otherwise its just me myself 
3.    How would you define your farm?
These are a few of My favorite things !! I LOVE animals . Period . Wait I just did that !!! 
4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
Property = more animals .. thats my spare time used well !!! 
5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
Yes I love building stuff !!! I am also good at legos ... 
6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
no no no noda at all .. zip . 
7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
My love for animals and BYC & BYH my family too ... 
8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
Hobby turning in to a occupation hopefully ... 
9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
I am very good at computer stuff and am very very creative !!! I'd like to learn more about farming .. Thats why I joined this fourm !! 
10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
I like it all .... Meat and slaughtering are not my thing though ... I may do it some day ... 
11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
YES ... 
12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
With my animals ...   
13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
Not yet !!! 
14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
I'm still learning ... But I'm pretty good !! 
16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
No ... 
17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
Trying to .. I like it !!! Tamatoes 
18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
No .. I want to fish though !!! 
19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
so far a acre ... I want the property behind me though ... 
21.What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
Doing all the work ... Meat chickens  I'd like to try 
23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
no . 
24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
yes ... 
25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
Right where I am with the property behind me bought and for me ... 
26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
no .. Think thats cool though !!! 
27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
Wonder woman ... 
28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
Yes ... 
29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
OHHH YES !! 
30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
Worst do not want to talk about .. best is getting day old chicks from the feed store !!! 
31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
no... 
32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
Milk & eggs & veggies 
33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
no and no no ... 
34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
no .. like to try though !! 
35    What is on your to do list?
to have a complete farm with everything I want on it ... 
36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
no .. yes .. 
37.   In what do you trust?
I trust in God ... 
38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
Yes ... 
39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
It has ... I love seeing where are food comes from ..  

Well there you go ... I did it ..


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 9, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I should have done this wayyyyyy earlier I'm sure but, here it goes !!  :
> 
> 
> 1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
> ...


Wow, that's a lot of typing. lol Yes, you did do it. That's a neat way of getting to let people know thing's about you.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 9, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah .. I just did that little quiz they have .. DONE !!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 9, 2011)

Ohh . and I wanted to say this ... I play a instrument .. Its the MANDOLIN !! I just play it for fun .. but I play it ... You might want to know that about me ...


----------



## elevan (Dec 9, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Ohh . and I wanted to say this ... I play a instrument .. Its the MANDOLIN !! I just play it for fun .. but I play it ... You might want to know that about me ...


I used to play the flute, guitar and piano.  Never knew anyone that played the mandolin though.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 9, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats neat !!! Well now you do !!!


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 9, 2011)

My husband and youngest son play the Mandolin.  My oldest son plays the guitar and I play the harmonica.

What type of music do you play?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 9, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> My husband and youngest son play the Mandolin.  My oldest son plays the guitar and I play the harmonica.
> 
> What type of music do you play?


Cool !!!! I play all sorts of music from appalachian to cajun and back up to celtic ... I LOVE IRISH !!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 9, 2011)

Good morning !!! Should I change my avatar ?? Just curious ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 10, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Good morning !!! Should I change my avatar ?? Just curious ...


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 10, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Good morning !!! Should I change my avatar ?? Just curious ...


Why ask the forum if you should change your avatar?  It's yours.  If you want to change it, change it.   

Maybe once you get your goats home, put your goat's face there.   To represent your love of your goats.  

K


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 10, 2011)

I like the chicks but it's up to you


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 10, 2011)

I never thought that I would use those smileys but I'm so upset and in a rush right now ... 
I had a busy day planned ahead of me I had to be places ... In our coop we have a nice little spout that I use to fill up 
the chickens water every morning ... Its a great help to me ... Then I walk to the coop this morning and I hear water running ...  WHAT ????
The chickens coop is flooded ... Thats all I can say , got to go ..


----------



## elevan (Dec 10, 2011)

Uh oh!  Hope there won't be too much damage!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 10, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I never thought that I would use those smileys but I'm so upset and in a rush right now ...
> I had a busy day planned ahead of me I had to be places ... In our coop we have a nice little spout that I use to fill up
> the chickens water every morning ... Its a great help to me ... Then I walk to the coop this morning and I hear water running ...  WHAT ????
> The chickens coop is flooded ... Thats all I can say , got to go ..


 I hope it is an easy fix. is everyone ok?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 10, 2011)

They all were up to there little feet in water and the poor things were running around drinking it and squacking franticly .... 
It was only a few inches of water but how did that happen ???? They could not possibly .. how ??? Oh well .. I cleaned it out and everybody is happy again 
but when I was typing this up earlier I was >    .... I had to leave the house 5 mins after I found out what happened ..( I left it draining ) . I got back cleaned it head to toe and I'm done ...  well its done !!!


----------



## elevan (Dec 10, 2011)

Did a line break or was the spigot turned on?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 10, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Did a line break or was the spigot turned on?


It wasn't a line because I turned the spigot and it turned off .... just like that .. I still have Q but I don't think I'll ever get my A .....  
Oh well ....


----------



## elevan (Dec 10, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the spigot a lever or a knob?  Essentially, is there any possible way that your chooks turned the water on?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 10, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope... it was freezing weather outside sooo ....   is that a hint ???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 10, 2011)

to tell you the truth its a old well house I converted into a coop it came with the house ....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 10, 2011)

Not angry any more I'm fine .... I had some lunch and I feel much better .. 
this morning was a little hectic with the coop flooded and the thing I had to go to in the morning ...  
Well now I am just hanging out ... more like this :  I'm tired .... sort of ...  Its nice to just relax and know there is nothing floating over your head ....   nothing to do .. rest ....  
well this is me :


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 11, 2011)

Good morning !!!! I'm going searching for smileys today .. anyone want to join me ????


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 11, 2011)

Lets go on a trip  > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or should I take a plane ??? > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It does cost so much to fly these days maybe I should try something cheeper ???> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll just take my horse >  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



are elephants better travel companions ??? > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe I'll take one of these guys > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just decided to stay home >


----------



## elevan (Dec 11, 2011)

SFG...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 11, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> SFG...


I know I'm silly !!! 

this site  allows me to be silly !!! In a good way ... you know .. just have FUN !!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 11, 2011)

I love reading your journal. I never know what I am going to find.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 11, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I love reading your journal. I never know what I am going to find.


Haaa ... I know !!! As I once said .... I'm creative !!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 11, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the best way to be, brb sounds like goats are into something  imagine that right.


----------



## elevan (Dec 11, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silly is good sometimes.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 11, 2011)

Meet Henry Higginbottle > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





He is a smiley who lives in the > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Every day he wakes up and takes a shower > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He then walks his dog > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After breakfast he goes to work at the office for a hour or two > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He then comes home and irons his clothes for the next day > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He mows the lawn in the evening  > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




His favorite hobbies are > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as you see that does not ALWAYS go to well ...

But as the story goes you see that Henry has a simple life and at the end of every day his last thing to do is >


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 11, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it can be good !!! You need to stretch that silly bone !!!!


----------



## elevan (Dec 11, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you banged the funny bone.  Oh, no...that one makes you cry and others laugh


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 11, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I won't  cry .... you can come out from under the chair .... 
I did bang it ... I went to the smiley doctor and got it cured so don't worry !!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 11, 2011)

I took these pics a while ago .. But I decided to make a story with them I'm stretching my tell - a - tale part of my body ... Don't worry Elevan .. 
This is my buff Penelope telling the story : 






Ahem ... Dear Chicken owner please excuse us we are doing our egg thing !!! 





Jolie -  My turn its MY TURN !! SQUACKKKK !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And owner what did I say ??? 





This egg bothering business  is killing me can I have ANY privacy ???? OBVIOUSLY NOT !!
Evangeline - ( the one at the bottom left ) Can I have a turn ??? 





Penelope saw this and said - are you kidding me ???? I spend 30 MIN IN THE NEST BOX & ENDURE HOURS OF NO PRIVACY 
AND YOU DRAW ON THEM ??????


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 11, 2011)

Smileys :


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 11, 2011)

Well I got my Christmas tree today !! I was wondering .. could I give my goats it when I'm done with it ????


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 11, 2011)

As long as you didn't treat it with anything, to make it live longer. Our goats loved our last year, we don't have them anymore. So we won't be doing it this year. Thanks for more pictures of your beautiful girls.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 11, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> As long as you didn't treat it with anything, to make it live longer. Our goats loved our last year, we don't have them anymore. So we won't be doing it this year. Thanks for more pictures of your beautiful girls.


So sorry ...  I will post more sometime ..


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you. I would love more pictures!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 11, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Thank you. I would love more pictures!


Well you asked for them !!! These are pics when I used to have fluffy butts ...  BOY WERE THEY CUTE !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 11, 2011)

They are too cute! I miss baby chics. Thank you for posting more pictures.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> They are too cute! I miss baby chics. Thank you for posting more pictures.


your welcome ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

Boy it is cold outside .. I once had rabbits ...  months ago ...(two does) when ever they were in their run they would dig .. and I had dogs and the neighbor had cats so I gave them 
away to a good friend who breeds them . She told me some day they would be mommies !!!  Well one might have babies soon so I'm excited !!! I can not wait to hear if 
and what happened .. I hope they are good moms ...  Rosie and Ella .. here are some pics of them ...  
Just home : 




Cozy bunnies ... baby ones too ... ahh 









Snuggle with me please ??? 




Growing : 





Like ???


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

Do your girls get excited to see you? My family used to make fun of me with mine. I would actually talk to them, I could make some of the sounds they made. It was funny to watch family members look at me like I was crazy when I told them I could get them to come to me, and get them to sit up on my lap, talking in their language, and when I did it, they just looked at me puzzled.  I am a huge fan of your pics, so please anytime you have some that you want to share, know there are people that want to see.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Do your girls get excited to see you? My family used to make fun of me with mine. I would actually talk to them, I could make some of the sounds they made. It was funny to watch family members look at me like I was crazy when I told them I could get them to come to me, and get them to sit up on my lap, talking in their language, and when I did it, they just looked at me puzzled.  I am a huge fan of your pics, so please anytime you have some that you want to share, know there are people that want to see.


Thanks . ella was the queen of cuddling till I noticed rosie would get mad at me when I put her in her cage .. she'd scratch and kick ... and the digging .. I had to say good bye ..


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sorry to hear that. It's a tough thing to go through.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 12, 2011)

love your bunny pics and chick pics. I love to look at pics, btw I finally got the makeover pics posted on my journal

I used to let my rabbits be free in the chicken coop but I had them dig out, neighbors dog killed my buck   and found my 2 does safe 

now they are back in cages safe.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> love your bunny pics and chick pics. I love to look at pics, btw I finally got the makeover pics posted on my journal
> 
> I used to let my rabbits be free in the chicken coop but I had them dig out, neighbors dog killed my buck   and found my 2 does safe
> 
> now they are back in cages safe.


So sorry about that ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> btw I finally got the makeover pics posted on my journal


I love to read your journal !!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 12, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome ...


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 13, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Skippy not another one.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 13, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/Just_Cuz_15.gif


77 HERFORD ... I ask you to be nice to my fellow BYHers ... Not on my journal will we be rude or take the Lord's name in a way that will not 
respect him ... NOT in my journal .... thank you .


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 13, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

I understand and want to say I'm sorry  77 I now understand you were teasing ...  But still I do not think the 
Lord's name should be used disrespectfully when you are writing in my journal.  


Anyway .. MY GOATS ARE COMING !! 

HOPEFULLY THIS SATURDAY !!!! stay tuned !!!


----------



## elevan (Dec 13, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> MY GOATS ARE COMING !!
> 
> HOPEFULLY THIS SATURDAY !!!! stay tuned !!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

:bun Can't wait! Hope to see pics.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> :bun Can't wait! Hope to see pics.


Thanks ya'll .. all ya'll are dancing with me huh ????  Those pics will come !!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

That we are, can't wait!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> That we are, can't wait!


Thanks .. I'll have my camera when the time comes ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 goats ...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, THANK YOU, that's great!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

Well the weather out side is frightful and the fire is sooooo delightful and there is no place to go ... LET IT SNOW .. let it snow .. let it snow .......
No no snow but its cold outside .. brrrrr.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Lets have a party maybe ??


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

Well I am almost to 1,000 POSTS !!!! THAN I'LL BE HERD MASTER !!! And maybe the Staff will give me a special title ???? MAYBE ??? *hint* *hint* *hint* I'm a very good herd member
right ??? *hint* *hint*  Pleasey ??? *hint* ......  PWEASE ???


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 13, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Well I am almost to 1,000 POSTS !!!! THAN I'LL BE HERD MASTER !!! And maybe the Staff will give me a special title ???? MAYBE ??? *hint* *hint* *hint* I'm a very good herd member
> right ??? *hint* *hint*  Pleasey ??? *hint* ......  PWEASE ???


I believe you need to be a Golden Herd Member in order to change your title.
Congratulations on the goats! I can't wait for pictures!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually ... You do need that but, I found out that SOMETIMES once a person reaches Herd master the staff will gift SOME people with a title ... Elevan told me ...  
I wish I could have one ! *hint* 

ETA : oohhh and thanks !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

Did I scare anyone off with what I said to 77 ???


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 13, 2011)

Nope not me I am still here. 
I had to go the VA hospital today my Uncle Bill had a stroke yesterday.   He is ok but will have to have therapy to recover.


----------



## elevan (Dec 13, 2011)

A gift is special and best not requested to much or it loses some of it's specialness _if _it's ever given


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Nope not me I am still here.
> I had to go the VA hospital today my Uncle Bill had a stroke yesterday.   He is ok but will have to have therapy to recover.


I hope every thing is o.k.  so sorry about that ...  Well I'm glad I did not scare anyone ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> A gift is special and best not requested to much or it loses some of it's specialness _if _it's ever given


Sorry ... I should not have mentioned it ...  .. Oh well ... I just really wanted one ... 
I did not want to pay 12 dollars JUST to get a title ...


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 13, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.
 I am getting ready to journal.maybe some pictures


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 13, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While a title is a pretty cool feature, there are a few other things that come with that 12$....]

Check out this page to see what you'd get............ http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2-ghm


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 13, 2011)

OK SmallFarmGirl,  

this is a smiley JUST FOR YOU...






It can be found right here.   Isn't it HUGE and Smiley?


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 13, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> OK SmallFarmGirl,
> 
> this is a smiley JUST FOR YOU...
> 
> ...


Is it eating the smiley's?


----------



## elevan (Dec 13, 2011)

I think it's spitting them out


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 13, 2011)

:/


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 13, 2011)

It's a giant smiley full of smileys jumping out of the smiley's mouth!  (It's reproducing smiley's endlessly.  It's the biggest smiley ever.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm sorry 77 ... I understand .. I will PM you if needed. Sorry ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> It's a giant smiley full of smileys jumping out of the smiley's mouth!  (It's reproducing smiley's endlessly.  It's the biggest smiley ever.


Thanks Queen Mum .. you know how to cheer me up !!! NO goats this sat ... next thursday hopefully ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

Well I found smileys !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







































This one is cool : 





All done !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

So cool ... 





its like the cat is stuck inside !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

Well heres a cute story !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hung up stockings for my hound doggies and then 4 days after I slipped a bone inside. ... ( more gifts to come , but at the time I had not been to pet co lately ..) The dogs were outside so they did not see me put anything in them. Then dixie comes in and starts to sniff the stockings . She gets on her hind legs and tries to pull them down !! She tried and tried that night  trying to get the stocking down !!! She gave up the next morning but it was so funny how she got up on her back legs and tried to pull the stocking down !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 14, 2011)

Those are so cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

YOUR WELCOME !!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> So cool ...
> http://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Cats_and_Dogs/cat-blancatideo.gif
> 
> its like the cat is stuck inside !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

did I tall anyone I found some MORE !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm hungry .. dinnertime ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

THIS IS MY 900TH POST !!!  THATS SOOOOO COOL !!! WOW !!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

My chickens come to their name !!!! Yesterday evangeline got out of the goat yard ( I know they can ... I put them back ALL the time....) Evangeline went around to the front of the coop 
and started to dust bath... At the moment the only chicken name that came to mind was "Jolie!!!" So I yelled,"JOLIE!!!!" Of course evangeline went on with her dust bathing, but Jolie appeared in the run coming to her name !!!  I knew Jolie was in the nest box and she JUST got in .. she did not lay a egg so I THINK SHE CAME TO HER NAME !!!!! Then, I shout,"EVANGELINE!!!" And evangeline gets up from her dirty bath and runs to me !!!! I run up to her and she does the bend down move and I pick her up !!!! Then I put her back in and walk away shocked...  
I do sometimes baby them and pick them up calling them names like," Jolie ... your sooooo pretty.... My sweet hen!!" and she will then coooo back. I never thought they could come to their name !!!! WOW. WOW.WOW. But, thats sooo cool !!  do my chickens really come to their name ????


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 15, 2011)

That is so neat! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

Your welcome !!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm making muffins !!! 
This is a pic of them not cooked ... They are in the oven right now ... 






Apple sauce cinnamon streusel topping to be _EXACT_ ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

Baking ... 








Fresh out of the oven and cooling ...


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 15, 2011)

Your pics are not showing.


Do you know how to clean your internet cache?  I think that may be part of your picture troubles.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Your pics are not showing.
> 
> 
> Do you know how to clean your internet cache?  I think that may be part of your picture troubles.


Wait .. I saw the pics a few min ago !!! Now I don't ... Its the same ???? as trying to make a page ....


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 16, 2011)

Its a little different.

You should copy the img code (not the thumbnail) and paste it here.

Did you delete these pictures from your upload folder?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Its a little different.
> 
> You should copy the img code (not the thumbnail) and paste it here.
> 
> Did you delete these pictures from your upload folder?


Yes I deleted them ... OPPS. :/ sorry....  I did the image code ... :/


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

I bought some jingle bells !!!! I have the _PERFECT_ plan for a goat Christmas pic ... Watch out world ... Here comes SmallFarmGirl's Awesome Christmas goat pic !!! 
:bun


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

*THIS IS MY 1,000 POST !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

DOES ANYONE THINK THATS AMAZING OR WHAT?????


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

:bun whooo hoooo !!! :bun


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

Well.... When I called the breeder about 1 and a half weeks ago... The breeder said, " Let me keep them for one more week and a half " *THEN* she thought kisses should be bred..... 
I waited a week and a half ... Then on wednesday or thursday I e-mailed her and asked her if I could pick them up on saturday. 
I told her in my e-mail to please e-mail me back if you I can pick them up on that date or not ... Friday.... *NO E-MAIL* ...... 
Why??? What??? and HOW COME SHE WILL NOT E-MAIL ME BACK ??? How long is this going to take ??? I just don't understand ... 


ETA: sorry... but I just am quite not pleased with the breeder  ....


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 16, 2011)

have you paid a down payment on these goats?  Have you given her any money?

I hope that you got a written reciept.  

I also hope that you will take that reciept and go get your money back. I would not do business with this person any longer.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> have you paid a down payment on these goats?  Have you given her any money?
> 
> I hope that you got a written reciept.
> 
> I also hope that you will take that reciept and go get your money back. I would not do business with this person any longer.


Yes ... I put down payment ... A good bit of money .. these goats cost *ALOT.*
I don't have one , But if she wants to get out of the deal I will get my money back. I repeat : these goats cost *AOLT.*
I doubt I will do business with this breeder any longer. I repeat : these goats cost *ALOT.*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

I just ....


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

My suggestion: call her. Keep calling until she picks up the phone (even if it's 20 times in a row. It will get annoying, but eventually she will pick up). Ask for your goats and (if applicable) say you have the rest of the money to pay for the goats...arrange for a pick-up date...do NOT take "no" for an answer...you're already technically a partial owner of the goats (since you paid for part of them). If she doesn't comply, report her to the authorities as a scam. You may not get your deposit back, but it will sure teach her a lesson.

BTW, have you gone to see the goats at all?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> My suggestion: call her. Keep calling until she picks up the phone (even if it's 20 times in a row. It will get annoying, but eventually she will pick up). Ask for your goats and (if applicable) say you have the rest of the money to pay for the goats...arrange for a pick-up date...do NOT take "no" for an answer...you're already technically a partial owner of the goats (since you paid for part of them). If she doesn't comply, report her to the authorities as a scam. You may not get your deposit back, but it will sure teach her a lesson.
> 
> BTW, have you gone to see the goats at all?


No... I have not seen them.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda makes me wonder if she even owns these goats...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

> BTW, have you gone to see the goats at all?





> Kinda makes me wonder if she even owns these goats...


Well No... I have not seen them. I mean I've seen them... I wen to the breeders and saw them... But I saw them last in sep. 
I think she is in a tough life situation .. she is overwhelmed and has too many goats ...  That is why she may not be e-mailing me ...


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 16, 2011)

Maybe go visit unannounced?  Just to see the goats?  I've heard of "breeders" selling a goat a couple of times (for the deposit) and then getting rid of it.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> Maybe go visit unannounced?  Just to see the goats?  I've heard of "breeders" selling a goat a couple of times (for the deposit) and then getting rid of it.


I was going to suggest that, but that may be considered trespassing (even to go knock on the door or what have you)...and you know the saying..."tresspassers will be shot."


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 16, 2011)

You dont have a reciept?

You may just have to cut your losses on this.

I hope I am wrong, but I think that you are being taken advantage of.  (I really recommend getting a receipt in the future)

I hope this works out for you.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 16, 2011)

Your other option is to call and leave a message that you are coming to pick up your goats on xyz date.  Tell her that you will be there with your final payment and that you will be bringing with you a friend.  You can casually mention that HE will be on HIS way to work  so you can't stay long so be sure to have the papers ready and your goat ready to go.    You don't actually have to take a MAN with you, but if she is a fraud she is sure to call you RIGHT back!   And you will get your goat!  

Me, I would take a big burly guy with me, if I was you.   And don't take no for an answer.  Leave with the goat.  No more excuses.  Stop being nice.  A reputable breeder would never do this to you.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Your other option is to call and leave a message that you are coming to pick up your goats on xyz date.  Tell her that you will be there with your final payment and that you will be bringing with you a friend.  You can casually mention that HE will be on HIS way to work  so you can't stay long so be sure to have the papers ready and your goat ready to go.    You don't actually have to take a MAN with you, but if she is a fraud she is sure to call you RIGHT back!   And you will get your goat!
> 
> Me, I would take a big burly guy with me, if I was you.   And don't take no for an answer.  Leave with the goat.  No more excuses.  Stop being nice.  A reputable breeder would never do this to you.


 I like this idea!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 16, 2011)

Well, if she took me with her, this so called breeder would probably end up sending not only the promised goat home, but several more as well and giving her a refund with a written apology and a promise to never do it again.  I'm pretty intimidating as an advocate when I get riled up.  (Not mean, just very assertive.)


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I think she is in a tough life situation .. she is overwhelmed and has too many goats ...  That is why she may not be e-mailing me ...


I think this is why she is not e-mailing me ....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and she is not a reputable breeder as some of you said ... She was just a ady who liked to breed at home for show reasons and then it got out of control ..
thats what I think


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

THE BREEDER CALLED !!!! LAST NIGHT !!!! I DID NOT GET HER CALL AT THE TIME ... I WAS AT A PARTY AND IT WAS LOUDDDDDD !!! 
BUT I AM CALLING HER BACK THIS MORNING 1O:OO !!!! I MIGHT JUST GET MY GOATS !!!!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 17, 2011)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too.  Niceness is over.  Be firm but MOST DEFINITELY AND WITHOUT A DOUBT, be polite.  Reputable or not, you gave her money (future reference: ALWAYS GET A RECEIPT) now you have final payments.  

I hate when people take advantage of sweet people like you SmallFarmGirl.  But reality is, they do.  Sad, but true.

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is but I got a call !!! I think I am getting my goats !!!!!  I am calling her back to schedule a pick up date TODAY !!!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 17, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> THE BREEDER CALLED !!!! LAST NIGHT !!!! I DID NOT GET HER CALL AT THE TIME ... I WAS AT A PARTY AND IT WAS LOUDDDDDD !!!
> BUT I AM CALLING HER BACK THIS MORNING 1O:OO !!!! I MIGHT JUST GET MY GOATS !!!!!


Wishing you all the luck.

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ... * I'M CALLING HER AND GETTING MY GOATS TODAY ....* _wait ...that means I need to do goat shopping_ ....*TLC HERE I COME !!!!*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

*I AM GETTING MY GOATS THE BREEDER SAID"COME TODAY" I AM GETTING MY GOATS NOW TODAY !!!! AND I GOT TO GO SHOPPING SO BYE !!!! 
ALSO..... I WILL BRING MY CAMERA !!!!*


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 17, 2011)

Absolutely thrilled for you.  

Can't wait to see them.

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Absolutely thrilled for you.
> 
> Can't wait to see them.
> 
> K


Thanks .... Ms. Research, you just made my day !!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 17, 2011)

*GET OFF THE COMPUTER AND GET GOING.  WE CAN'T STAND IT ANY LONGER!*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> *GET OFF THE COMPUTER AND GET GOING.  WE CAN'T STAND IT ANY LONGER!*


Thank you .. and like ya'll told me ...


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 17, 2011)

Congratulations! I am so excited for you! You definitaly deserve these goats after that loooong wait!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> *I AM GETTING MY GOATS THE BREEDER SAID"COME TODAY" I AM GETTING MY GOATS NOW TODAY !!!! AND I GOT TO GO SHOPPING SO BYE !!!!
> ALSO..... I WILL BRING MY CAMERA !!!!*


  I am so happy for you! Also, glad to hear that you are taking the camera, can't wait to see. :bun Hurry up with those cute goats. So excited to see them. Hope it all turns out well for you.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

Well there home ... pics .... are COMING !!!!


----------



## daisychick (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 17, 2011)

So I am waiting...   Whoo HOO!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

HERE THEY ARE !!! My babies !!! My sweet, pure bred ... (papers coming in the mail)... and just big balls of cuteness endured a 2 hour ride and 
are acting like they have lived here FOREVER !!! Here are the promised pics .. (sorry if blurry ..)
Betty Boop : 





Sweet Betty :




Its hard to get a pic of Kisses ... she loves to give kisses !!!! 




More of the herd : just 2 though !!! 

















They are so sweet !!! The breeder was SOOOOOO nice when I got there .... They all had newly trimmed hoofs and she told me about wormers and shots ...
So far the goats are awesome little pets ... Kisses is so sweet and loves PEOPLE !!!! I also see a developing udder !!!  (bigger than betty's udder ... ) 
GOODBYE !!!


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 17, 2011)

I am so glad that you got them!!!

I really was afraid that you were gonna get robbed.

They are very nice looking, but I love the spots!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I am so glad that you got them!!!
> 
> I really was afraid that you were gonna get robbed.
> 
> They are very nice looking, but I love the spots!


Thanks ...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 17, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks ya'll ..  I made awesome choices I THINK !!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm a herd master too....  Both ways !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)

That's great! Thanks for the pics. You did great. :bun


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> That's great! Thanks for the pics. You did great. :bun


Thanks again *blush*


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)

You are so welcome! Now we both have what we have been waiting for.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

My relitive came over ..... She is the city type ....   
I really don't enjoy her reaction to farm animals ... again, 
I should not have started but she , just, 



Oh well ... But I love my goats !!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 17, 2011)

Whoo Hoo!  

Kisses looks like an Oberhauslie.  How old is she?  How old is Betty Boop?   What breed is she?   When are they due?   So many questions...  Pictures of them standing?   Side, back, top,  bottoms,  non-existent udders.  etcetera...

Very sweet!

I am so glad you got your girls!    You are officially a goat Mama now...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

She is 2 years old .... Betty is 5. They are nigerians .... Kisses is due in march/april. Betty is not. 
I will get more pics later when the suns up !!!  I love being the goat mama ...


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 17, 2011)

Jelly Bean came over to say hello to your girls...







She's about 1 1/2 years old.  She's a Nigerian Dwarf/La Mancha something or other.  She's due sometime in March or April,  I think.  Houdini is the daddy.  She got a new collar and a bell today.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Jelly Bean came over to say hello to your girls...
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1156_little_queen_jelly_bean_sm.jpg
> 
> She's about 1 1/2 years old.  She's a Nigerian Dwarf/La Mancha something or other.  She's due sometime in March or April,  I think.  Houdini is the daddy.  She got a new collar and a bell today.


Nice !!!! Our goats have new collars too !!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 17, 2011)

They are just so pretty! I love the spotted one especially. Congratulations! Just wait until you get cute little Nigerian babies bouncing around your farm.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 17, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Nice !!!! Our goats have new collars too !!!


I noticed that!   

When I got goats, I swore I would never accessorize my animals.  I swore!  

Oh well!

Once I spent a whole $20 on a collar and a tag for one of my goats... :/   I was kind of embarrassed about it.  It was for Caramel.  But she was such a nut and she needed to be identifiable.  I figured that if I was going to spend the money, I might as well get pink because she was just such a... pink frilly girly goat.  

Then I spent $19.00 on just a tag for Mama.  She still has it.  Here is what it looks like...







Pretty snazzy huh?  It matches her color and her personality.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 17, 2011)

They are gorgeous goats!  I'm jealous now, I want a bred doe here so we can have goat babies!


----------



## jmsim93 (Dec 17, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!  They are wonderful.  I know you are so pleased.  Enjoy them...


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 17, 2011)

I am so happy you have your babies at home now, you get to commence in the spoiling now.

I pick up my girls tomorrow


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

Congratulations on your New Girls finally getting there. 

Wishing you all the luck with them.  Definitely enjoy.

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats gorgeous ..... I mean who can not spoil goats ????


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 18, 2011)

So the question is...

How do you plan to spoil your new girls and what accessory are you going to buy next?

Besides a barn,  some feed, new fencing,  a gate,  some toys for them to climb on, a milkstand, a brand new bucket, a milk bucket,  feed trays, top of the line hoof trimmers, a lead rope, a hay feeder...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

Boy .... this morning was TOUGH.
I went into the barn to find a dead kid ....  
She delivered too early. The kid might have lived if I had got there sooner .... but, she did not show any signs of labor !!! She wasn't going to kid till at least MARCH !!!! 
The kid was a girl... (I think) Spotted.... Lovely... Just what I wanted. JUST what I wanted. To early though,  
Kisses was licking her and standing over her and loving her. Even if the kid lived, Kisses wasn't ready .... She had a tiny udder and was not ready to feed a baby. 
Kisses did not like me taking away her baby... She wanted to come with me out of the barn. She has been baaaing all day .. looking for her baby. She will not calm down 
unless I sit and pet her. I also saw when her sack came out 2 little balls or kids... They were tiny compared to the first one. The first one was a normal size , the others, 
small enough to fit in my hand. Was she bred twice ???? What happened??? Kisses would have been the BEST mom. She took off the ubilacord (I think)and made sure her baby was alright.
It just was not time to kid yet. I cleaned out the stall and put fresh bedding down. I just feel so bad hearing her baaaaa like that, searching all around to find her baby....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> They are gorgeous goats!  I'm jealous now, I want a bred doe here so we can have goat babies!


Thanks ya'll. I was going to have babies ....


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm sorry she lost her kids.  There may have just been something wrong with the fetus(es) internally that caused her to abort.  One of my Nigis got bred too young this year (on accident) and aborted at 4 months gestation...gorgeous kids, but no chance...she was just too young to carry them to term.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 18, 2011)

I am so sorry that she lost her kids.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Boy .... this morning was TOUGH.
> I went into the barn to find a dead kid ....
> She delivered too early. The kid might have lived if I had got there sooner .... but, she did not show any signs of labor !!! She wasn't going to kid till at least MARCH !!!!
> The kid was a girl... (I think) Spotted.... Lovely... Just what I wanted. JUST what I wanted. To early though,
> ...


What a way to start out your new life with goats.  So, so sorry.  Maybe the stress from the move or maybe she was just too young to be bred.   Nature is amazing.  You never know if there was something wrong with the baby.  

Now let her relax.  Don't make a big deal out of it.  She's young, she will go forward.  You will have babies in your future.

And DON'T blame yourself.  It does not work that way.

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think she was bred 2. Thanks for your


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 18, 2011)

I think she was too but I am not an expert, they should be chiming in soon. I lost a whole litter of rabbits yesterday she kindled to early.  
Send prayers my way I am bringing home my bred girls today. I want them home safe and sound. I think all of have had too much turmoil lately and need a break.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I think she was too but I am not an expert, they should be chiming in soon. I lost a whole litter of rabbits yesterday she kindled to early.
> Send prayers my way I am bringing home my bred girls today. I want them home safe and sound. I think all of have had too much turmoil lately and need a break.


Thanks ...  sorry about your bunnies ... I am glad I still have kisses though ...


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 18, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I also saw when her sack came out 2 little balls or kids... They were tiny compared to the first one. The first one was a normal size , the others,
> small enough to fit in my hand. Was she bred twice ???? What happened???


I am so sorry for your loss.  It is really hard when you lose a baby.  Hugs to you.  I know you waited so long for these girls and this is such a big blow.







That small, something must have been wrong.  She wasn't bred twice, she just had twins and they didn't develop.  Nature does that.  She can be bred again in a couple months if she goes into heat.  It's best to wait until she is in good condition.  You can spend some time getting to know your does and bonding with them.  She will be OK because she has you.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 18, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.  Nature has a way of fixing it's own mistakes and this may have been one of those.  For her to miscarry and have different size babies there was some kind of developmental problem going on.  It wasn't your fault and there was NOTHING you could have done.  Early term goats are almost impossible to save.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well thanks .... 
It was hard ...
But , The breeder is offering to let me barrow a buck ... Seqouia (who kisses was bred to)son. 
I am going to wait a few months then try again. How long should I wait ??? I want kisses to fully recover. 
So far she is eating and drinking ; using the bathroom and acting normal. Betty was a good aunt to the kid. 
When I got there Kisses was loving her dead baby and betty just sat in the corner watching ... ( she did not seem to bother kisses..) 
Well I hope to try again sometime and thank you for the  and care you have sent me & kisses.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Boy .... this morning was TOUGH.
> I went into the barn to find a dead kid ....
> She delivered too early. The kid might have lived if I had got there sooner .... but, she did not show any signs of labor !!! She wasn't going to kid till at least MARCH !!!!
> The kid was a girl... (I think) Spotted.... Lovely... Just what I wanted. JUST what I wanted. To early though,
> ...


  I am so sorry to hear that. I wish that there was something that I could do for the both of you. At least she has you to spoil her and let her know it's going to be ok.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes ... She stops baaaing if I'm there .. I'd go out but, I have a real bad upset stomach .. (I think its from this morning)(I'm not good with blood ..)


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweetie, I think it's your nerves, not the sight of blood.  My stomach gets that way when I'm upset.  And you REALLY had a upsetting day.  Maybe it's time for you to relax as well as Kisses.  Both take an easy day to help with the Hard morning.  

Your both in my thoughts.  Along with Betty.  She's probably upset with what happened to Kisses.   

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Sweetie, I think it's your nerves, not the sight of blood.  My stomach gets that way when I'm upset.  And you REALLY had a upsetting day.  Maybe it's time for you to relax as well as Kisses.  Both take an easy day to help with the Hard morning.
> 
> Your both in my thoughts.  Along with Betty.  She's probably upset with what happened to Kisses.
> 
> K


Yah .. I am going to lay down  ... Thanks.  you are really caring ..


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well .. I should change the subject so I can be more happy.... 
Betty LOVES to catapult !!! She jumps off the goat steps every time she gets out of the barn ... (its just her style I guess!!!)
Kisses walks slowly down and loves petting ...  
Kisses is just a beauty ...  
And I love Betty's HUGE goat eyes ... 
Boy ... though this morning felt like a hurricane, In the end I know Kisses Is going to have good babies in the future and I HAVE GOATS !!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Well .. I should change the subject so I can be more happy....
> Betty LOVES to catapult !!! She jumps off the goat steps every time she gets out of the barn ... (its just her style I guess!!!)
> Kisses walks slowly down and loves petting ...
> Kisses is just a beauty ...
> ...


That's the Spirit!  

And like my boys, though rabbits, it sounds like your girls have their individual styles.  Have fun getting to know what they are.  That's the best part!

K


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow,  I just read that you are going to be able to borrow the buck.  That is fantabulous.  So in a couple months, you will be able to breed again and then you will have summer babies.  Whoo HOO!  And in the meantime, you will be able to love your girls and make sure they know you and you can get to know their personalities and all the wonderful things they do.  So you can invest some time in making toys for them.  

There is so much to do with goats.  For example,  teaching them to lead.  Here is a great website to look at some videos.   (I love this young ladies attitude - she reminds me of you - always positive.)  Or dance or do fun things.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks .. It is ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Wow,  I just read that you are going to be able to borrow the buck.  That is fantabulous.  So in a couple months, you will be able to breed again and then you will have summer babies.  Whoo HOO!  And in the meantime, you will be able to love your girls and make sure they know you and you can get to know their personalities and all the wonderful things they do.  So you can invest some time in making toys for them.
> 
> There is so much to do with goats.  For example,  teaching them to lead.  Here is a great website to look at some videos.   (I love this young ladies attitude - she reminds me of you - always positive.)  Or dance or do fun things.


COOL !! Got to try that !!!


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 18, 2011)

Aww honey, I am sorry.

What a rough start.  

I read something this morning that I liked and I think it applies here:

"when you have a hundred things to cry about, stop and look closely, with determination and time, you can find a thousand things to laugh about."



Go hug your goat.

Salt crackers and peaches always help my "nervous" tummy.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Aww honey, I am sorry.
> 
> What a rough start.
> 
> ...


Thanks ... my attitude has totally changed .... I went out and hugged my goats about 30 min ago ... 
I let everything sink in and hugged them again.... I fed them treats and gave them Kisses.... and I feel good....  
Thanks ... I like that phrase .


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

Here are some pics !!! 
And a story: (told by kisses) 

Hi!!!! I'm Kisses ... This is betty my friend ....





Did you know we have a new owner ???It is awesome ... 




And I can BAAAA real loud !!! Listen :




I can also scratch my neck !!! 




I like to follow humans but betty does not ... see???




Betty : " Hey .. ME ?? I am not afraid !!!"




Kisses: She may not be afraid ... But she does think the hay is always greener on the other side of our fence where the BIG pile of hay is kept
 because she does not eat out of that nice bag of hay in our stall that the Goat Lady put up !!!! SEE ???




And our Goat Lady put up 3 nice bowls !!! 1 for water .. and 2 for food !!! We eat in our bowls ... 




But ... sometimes , We just have to share ... 




Wait ! WHERE ARE YOU GOING ??? 




OHHH ... LEAVING ??? 




PLEASE STAY !!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 18, 2011)

Absolutely adorable pictures!  Thank you for sharing!  Love the story too!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Absolutely adorable pictures!  Thank you for sharing!  Love the story too!


thanks ... *blush* my babies are soooo sweet !!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 18, 2011)

Here is a smiley for you.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Here is a smiley for you.


Thanks ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ya'll !!! 





 about many things but, 
What I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is BYH Members !!!! 
They are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and caring ...
They always just pick me up when I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love they way they all are so helpful and always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and cheer for me !!! 
You are all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I would not have goats without ya'll so thanks and heres a hug





 ....





 and heres a gift :


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 18, 2011)

I love your smiley poem!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I love your smiley poem!


Thanks .. I just want to tell you are all my pet support group... Today was tough and you picked me up !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

ANY one like my new Avatar ???


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 18, 2011)

New avatar?   It looks the same as the old one.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

Goat ??? Kisses ??? You don't see her ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 what happened ???


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 18, 2011)

I see your avatar. It looks very nice.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> I see your avatar. It looks very nice.


Thank you !!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 18, 2011)

I see a little chicken.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 18, 2011)

OK, now i see Kisses!

I had to clear my cache.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

*Kisses gave me milk !!!*   Well I noticed her udder looked bigger so I decided to try ...  I tried but only gunk came out ... (I herd there sometimes are plugs) so I tried again.
A DOT OF MILK WAS ON MY HAND !!!! So I tried and she gave me 2 cups !!!!!   I poured the milk out because it was coulostrolum ... BUT I GOT MILK !!! I am going to keep milking and NOT LET HER DRY OUT !!!  WOW .. went through hurricane today ... I am


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

MILK GLORIOUS MILK !!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

*MILK.....MILK.....MILK. WONDERFUL,LOVELY,CREAMY,MILK.*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

I CAN'T STOP DANCING !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

How come I don't see kisses on your avatar? Happy to hear about the milk!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't either


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh good, so my computer isn't being stupid.


----------



## elevan (Dec 18, 2011)

On the avatar issue - 
Try:
F5 to force refresh your browser.
Clear your browser's cache.
Or wait till after midnight and it will magically appear.




Congrats on your goats coming home and on getting milk SFG.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 18, 2011)

Congratulations on the milk!  I am so happy for you!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow.  Just caught up.  You have had some bumps.  Sorry for kisses, but cool about the milk.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

HEY I am a smiley crazy !!!! THANKS FOR THE TITLE !!!! WOW  when I saw it I :bun  :bun


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> HEY I am a smiley crazy !!!! THANKS FOR THE TITLE !!!! WOW  when I saw it I :bun  :bun


*THANKS ELEVAN!!!*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

Good morning !!!! 





I MILKED A GOAT!!!! By the way ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

Kisses looks a little malnourished ... 
I noticed yesterday while she was eating ( with betty in the same bowl) betty pushed her away from it and Kisses (acted like this happens all the time) went to the other bowl full
of feed. I'm guessing at the breeders farm she was pushed around ... she is a little skinny. Also the breeder said she had bought her from somewhere .. so she was not maybe fully "Part
of the herd" and got pushed around alot ... no wonder she did not look bred. I have 2 bowls out so she gets the right amount ... BUT I'm switching to a more fattening, all natural, 
good for milkers,(I noticed it said on the bag,"do not feed to animals producing milk for food") feed. Poor thing ... she needs extra TLC ...


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 19, 2011)

Did you say you got milk?  lol

Congratulations. 

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Did you say you got milk?  lol
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> K


Yes ...  I did ... THANKS!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

Boy its nice having goaties ... here are more pics :









Chickens ?? Are these chickens???


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats on the milk!!  For future reference you might want to save some colostrum and freeze it just in case you need it in the future.    I would test your girls for CAE before you decide to use it, but it may come in handy one day!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

KellyHM said:
			
		

> Congrats on the milk!!  For future reference you might want to save some colostrum and freeze it just in case you need it in the future.    I would test your girls for CAE before you decide to use it, but it may come in handy one day!


My breeder tests for that ...  Should I do another one ???


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 19, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> KellyHM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How old is she?  They should really be about a year old before tested.  If her dam was tested then she's probably ok, but I'd rather be safe then sorry, so I test everything when they hit a year old, even doelings from my own herd.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 19, 2011)

I thought SmallFarmGirl said Kisses is two and Betty is five.  If that is the case it's OK to do a test.   

BTW, she doesn't look skinny at all.  She looks great!  Goats will always run back and forth over the feeders.  The grain is always fuller in the other feeder.   I have 4 feeders and four goats and they NEVER stay at one feeder for more than 1 minute if even that.  It's like musical chairs in the barn at feeding time.   

Round and Round the fee-heed-ing dish, the goaties chase each other.  When one goaty doesn't get enough,  Pop go the head butts.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I thought SmallFarmGirl said Kisses is two and Betty is five.  If that is the case it's OK to do a test.
> 
> BTW, she doesn't look skinny at all.  She looks great!  Goats will always run back and forth over the feeders.  The grain is always fuller in the other feeder.   I have 4 feeders and four goats and they NEVER stay at one feeder for more than 1 minute if even that.  It's like musical chairs in the barn at feeding time.
> 
> Round and Round the fee-heed-ing dish, the goaties chase each other.  When one goaty doesn't get enough,  Pop go the head butts.


Thanks !!! THat is funny ... I'm going to do a test JUST to be safe...


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 19, 2011)

I think she was referring to a test of how much milk she can produce.   (Correct me if I'm wrong on this because I'm new to the dairy test stuff.)

You milk the goat intensely to bring her production up to it's full potential and then weigh the milk each day over a period of time to get a test of her production rate.  You can send the milk in and get it tested for butterfat content, protein levels, etcetera.  

This is crucial if you are going to be selling your kids on the market as purebreds later on down the line.  

And since they are registered, it might be a good idea to keep good dairy and herd records.  Even though these are "pet goats" you want to keep good records of your girls just in case you want to show their babies in the future.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

Well Kisses is doing fine ... 
She is taking her nap right now .. otherwise she has been eating,drinking,going to the restroom, and chewing her cud. 
I am a happy goat mama too...


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 19, 2011)

BTW, showing goats can be kind of fun, if you don't take it too seriously and aren't hurt by constructive criticism.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I think she was referring to a test of how much milk she can produce.   (Correct me if I'm wrong on this because I'm new to the dairy test stuff.)
> 
> You milk the goat intensely to bring her production up to it's full potential and then weigh the milk each day over a period of time to get a test of her production rate.  You can send the milk in and get it tested for butterfat content, protein levels, etcetera.
> 
> ...


So this is only a test to see how much she will produce ??? I thought it was a sickness or something that can make her milk not good ???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where could I buy that sort of test ??? How would I keep her records ??? Put down how much she produces ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and want to be 
THE BEST GOAT OWNER !!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 19, 2011)

Not to see how much she will produce per se,  but to get her production up and then measure it for your records.  Then over time you track it.  It helps you judge the health and well being of your dairy animal. And it helps you evaluate how your feeding plan is going as well.  

You will notice, the longer you have dairy goats,  that their general health shows up in a number of ways.  Milk production is one of those ways.  For example, it will fluctuate with weather changes, when they go into heat, when they are sick, and when their nutrition is really good or poor. 

Milk quality also changes at different stages of the season.  Early-season milk, mid-season milk and late-season milk all have a slightly different handling technique when making cheese.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

Where could I buy this test ???


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok there are two "tests" you guys are talking about 


1) Production. 

2) CAE 


Production tests are just that. There are various styles of quality and qty testing that you can get into. I'd post a query in the milking section or everything goats section to get better info. 


CAE is a disease that can greatly effect the health of the goat in everything from body condition and arthritis to milk production, ruined udders and seizing babies.  It's not good and should be avoided.  It is majority passed on from does to kids through the milk.  The milk can be pasteurized to make it safe for the kids.   Goats should be tested at 1yr to see if they have developed the antibodies to it and are there for positive for the disease. This can be done with milk I believe or a blood draw.


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 19, 2011)

I was talking about the CAE test.  You don't want to give colostrum from an infected doe to a kid or they'll pass the infection along.

ETA: Biotracking is a good place to send samples.  http://www.biotracking.com/goats


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 19, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Ok there are two "tests" you guys are talking about
> 
> 
> 1) Production.
> ...


Great info, Suburban Farm Chic.   Very helpful.   O

OK, SmallFarmGirl.  It's pretty simple.  Just take a deep breath and relax! 

First of all, check with your breeder.  She probably was already CAE tested.  The breeder can tell you that.  

As for the production tests, you can do all that yourself.  Like Suburban Farm Chic said,  read up on it and you will gradually get the hang of it.  Just get a notebook and start writing down how much milk you are getting to start with you are off and running.   

You'll get it over time.  You are already doing fine... Take deep breaths.....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> OK, SmallFarmGirl.  It's pretty simple.  Just take a deep breath and relax!
> 
> 
> You'll get it over time.  You are already doing fine... Take deep breaths.....


Thanks ... _turns around and wipes her forehead_ *WHEW* ... O.k. got it !!! I'll start today ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

SOOO.... Should I just have a notebook with a thing like this :
Date:_______________<(when you just milked her)  Amount:_____________<(how much) Freshening:______ <(1st 2nd etc.) 
Does that sound good ???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

Going to tractor supply :bun


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 19, 2011)

For starters yes,   I've been tracking my goats dairy production for a while now and that's what I do.  

However, I don't show goats, and if you want to in the future,  you should also go and look at the dairy threads and see what they say about keeping records.  Cause I'm kind of new to this whole official dairy records thing myself.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> For starters yes,   I've been tracking my goats dairy production for a while now and that's what I do.
> 
> However, I don't show goats, and if you want to in the future,  you should also go and look at the dairy threads and see what they say about keeping records.  Cause I'm kind of new to this whole official dairy records thing myself.


Thanks for the tip... I might try showing some day ....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

mmmm....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... My title says I'm smiley crazy; why not have a smiley party ??? 
So come on and show me MORE smilies !!! Queen MUM !!!! *hint* _ you always have the BEST smileys_ .....

 I need everyones help !!! Come on .. smiley time !!!


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

Cute ... HAVE ANY MORE ???


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 19, 2011)

]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















This would be my kids favorite one. Santa with his butt on fire! There is a blow up at Walmart that they love that has Santa coming up out of a chimney with fire. So now Korbin always talks about Santa with his butt on fire!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

Love this one !!! 




and


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 19, 2011)

Alright here are some of Logan's picks:


























Now for Korbin's choices:


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

This is for Queen Mum:




Thats is what I want to say ... 
This is for Elevan:




Because your always there ... Helping us and checking things out... 
Autumn Prarie :




Because I really feel your hug over the computer ... ( For some reason) 
Ms. Research:




Because you know the right thing to say and all you got to give is alot of love in whatever you type. 
Mrs. DieselEngineer:




Because you share my love for smileys 
F.T.L.O.G... 




Because your my little cheerleader .. 

Marlwmanor:




Because your just a sweet little thing ... 
RTG:




Because you would do this I bet ... (Your just too curious sometimes !!)
Rolls:




Just because ... 
Livinwright:




For you ....

And ALL THE BYH MEMBERS !!! 




without ALL of you ... There would be NO Ksses and Betty ..


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 19, 2011)

AND .. My dear DaisyChick ... 





Because you liked my journal from the start ... 


> Hi!     I like reading your journal.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 19, 2011)

AWW!  thanks.   

I found the dragon smiley today.

It's small but cute.  







I am looking for an animated one that blows a HUGE flame and the a puff of smoke followed by a big BELCH!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 19, 2011)

Here is a dragon





This one blows fire!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 19, 2011)

I love the dragons...  LOVE THEM!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 19, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> This is for Queen Mum:
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/thankyou.gif
> Thats is what I want to say ...
> This is for Elevan:
> ...


*Blushes* Thanks  you are great too ya know.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 20, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a Cheerleader.:/


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for including me.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks SmallFarmGirl for including me.  

Glad my typed words are helping.

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> I'm not a Cheerleader.:/


Thats for F.T.L.O.G.!!! I just  at you .. your smiley is the "do not feed the trolls"


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Thanks for including me.


Your welcome ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Thanks SmallFarmGirl for including me.
> 
> Glad my typed words are helping.
> 
> K


They really helped me wait for goats ... have goats ... and go through something hard ....


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 20, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> I'm not a Cheerleader.:/


but you are so Cheerful....

tee hee hee.....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

GOOD MORNING !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




GOAT UPDATE!!! 

Yesterday Kisses gave me: 1 WHOLE CUP OF MILK !!! (I milked her 3 times to= 1 CUP!!) 
Today: (SO far with only 1 milking...) 3/4 of a cup !!! WOW ... _*lets see what happens with the other 2 milkings !?*_


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 20, 2011)

A couple of hints.  Take a bucket or bowl with warm water and a wash rag.  A couple times during milking wash down her udder with the warm rag, massaging as you go.  It will stimulate her let down reflex.  Don't be gentle about it.  Massage firmly.   You will get a LOT more milk.

Remember, babies head butt their mama's udder to stimulate the reflex,  HARD  (watch the Pelican Acres barn cam and you will see what I mean).

The reason for doing this is to help her with udder development, not just so you can get more milk, but more milk doesn't hurt.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> A couple of hints.  Take a bucket or bowl with warm water and a wash rag.  A couple times during milking wash down her udder with the warm rag, massaging as you go.  It will stimulate her let down reflex.  Don't be gentle about it.  Massage firmly.   You will get a LOT more milk.
> 
> Remember, babies head butt their mama's udder to stimulate the reflex,  HARD  (watch the Pelican Acres barn cam and you will see what I mean).
> 
> The reason for doing this is to help her with udder development, not just so you can get more milk, but more milk doesn't hurt.


Thanks for the tips !!! Yes I have been doing the butt head on the udder thing .. it helps get more milk for me !!! I am going to try a nice warm rag !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

Well KISSES gave me about 1  1/2 OF A CUP TODAY !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



O.k. .... Spppst .... _* I want to have a smiley party...*_ _*please put smileys as soon as possible *_


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 20, 2011)

PARTY TIME!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







































Edited: To follow SFG rules!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

I have Rules for smiley parties on my journal : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. please post smileys that are proper and good ... 
2. Never put impolite or unkind smileys .... 
3. Have fun and choose good smileys !!!
4. I want this journal to reflect and show me and what I think is proper so *PLEASE*  put *ONLY* proper smileys !!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry if some of mine earlier offended. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I edited it.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> http://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Confused/redface-oops-6.gif
> 
> Sorry if some of mine earlier offended. http://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Confused/redface.gif I edited it.


Thank you .. I should have put rules WAY earlier ... Thank you for editing your post ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

ANYMORE ???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry to disrupt the party but, here is a goat update :
Kisses: Good, healthy,happy... Goat... Gave me about 1 and 1/2 of a cup of  milk ... 
Betty: was in heat today ... (I think) Had some goop on her bottom and was a little frisky and wagged her tail alot ... 
Over all .. GOOD GOATS !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

Lets still party ...


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 20, 2011)

meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh, meheh heh


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks ya'll for coming to the party !!! 





Well I just had some hot cocoa ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am pretty sure I'm going to breed Betty for summer babies ... I noticed she came into heat yesterday ... 
I'm keeping track of all of it so I know when she should be ready to breed ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well I'm just going to post a few smileys !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Meet Jack the smiley,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He is a skilled artist: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Who loves to take pictures: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Most of the time when he hosts parties he invites Stanley, his brother, to play the drums: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jack loves nature: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and always rides his 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on sunny days. If you ever run into Jack on his walk: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tell him,"HI!!" for me ....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Meet Willie, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 trainer.
He is known to be a good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he never tells anyone though... He once survived 10 days in the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He works as a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I met him I noticed he is a little shy..





 . His cousin is Jack ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Willie hopes to someday become a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. But for now ... He just ...  trains ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I was wondering would one of my goats like to take a walk??? I mean ... I have a leash ... DO you think they would like it ?? Behind my property is a dirt road ... and then a field ... Would they like a little walk???


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 21, 2011)

They may like a walk. No telling how cooperative they will be though! 

Our wethers have collars, but aren't too keen on being led around. One reason we build their lot. We had been tying them out on occassion before we got the lot built. They enjoyed when they were tied out to browse, but you had to be out there with them to supervise them. Now that they have a lot to browse in and stretch their legs we just let them out of their night pen and we can keep an eye on them through the house windows usually. I tend to check on them when the dog barks, though usually the dog is just barking at the goats b/c he can see them.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 21, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please edit this, I don't like being called a troll.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh ... I'm sorry but, I'm not calling you a troll ... I just thought it was a cute smiley that made me think of you because it was so funny !!!
Sorry .. I edited it ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Good afternoon ... 




Betty: Still is in heat and doing well ... (exploring the yard alot too) 
Kisses: Is happy and healthy ...


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 22, 2011)

So did you attempt to take Kisses or Betty for a walk?  

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 22, 2011)

No.... And outside its raining so maybe later today ???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 22, 2011)

Kisses: Is doing great ... She gave ME 1 cup today !!! 
Betty: Still happy and really active ... ( She loves to run around) 
Me: Going to do a little last min  Christmas  shopping !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 22, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> http://www.freesmileys.org/custom/create.php?id=white^_^times^_^7^_^3^_^Goat+Update+!!^_^.gif
> Kisses: Is doing great ... She gave ME 1 cup today !!!
> Betty: Still happy and really active ... ( She loves to run around)
> Me: Going to do a little last min  Christmas  shopping !!! http://www.pic4ever.com/images/cheerleader3.gif


That's good to hear. Good luck Christmas shopping, hope you don't get ran over by all the last minute shoppers.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 22, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks .... I came home for lunch then I'm going to head out again .... I have to shop for the HARDEST person !!! 
It is going to be hard but I really want to get the PERFECT THING !! After pizza ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 22, 2011)

MY STRAINER WAS DELIVERED FROM CAPRINE SUPPLY !!!! Now I can drink milk !!!! When the next day comes I'll drink goat milk !!!  
I can not wait !!! I just can not wait for that milking stand to come in !!!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 22, 2011)

They would LOVE to go for a walk.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 22, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> They would LOVE to go for a walk.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1751_walk_the_goat.jpg


Ha ha ....  . Well Christmas shopping done ... I went into the barn and just sat on my barn bench ...  ahhhhh .... 
Kisses tried to figure out the best way to be a lap goat. Obviously she figured out that putting her head on my lap was best ... _*again, ahhhh...*_
Betty let me scratch her brown patch ... _*again,ahhhhh...*_ I felt so good ... As Ms. Research once said :


> And like my boys, though rabbits, it sounds like your girls have their individual styles.  Have fun getting to know what they are.  That's the best part!


It has become the best part ... I know kisses ... and Betty ... The best place to pet them, the way they eat and drink, and the way they go down the steps .... _* again, ahhhh...*_ 
This evening in the barn was so nice ... I sat down wearing my now,(almost faded) pink rooster barn boots. I sighed .... This is what I had waited for !!! This perfect moment ....
_* again, ahhhhh.....*_


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 22, 2011)

Just flipping through old threads on BYH .....


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 22, 2011)

Which goat stand are you getting and which strainer and from where? My girls should FF in late Feb I think I have to call again.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 23, 2011)

Good to hear you had an "ahhhhh" moment with your girls.  So thrilled for you.  And a bit jealous because I want goats.  

Give Kisses and Betty a big hug for me.  

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 23, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Good to hear you had an "ahhhhh" moment with your girls.  So thrilled for you.  And a bit jealous because I want goats.
> 
> Give Kisses and Betty a big hug for me.
> 
> K


I will .


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 23, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Which goat stand are you getting and which strainer and from where? My girls should FF in late Feb I think I have to call again.


The Milk stand comes from here : http://dansberg.com/index.html
The strainer comes from Caprine supply ... ( you get $12 off if you choose the N.D. set !!)


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 23, 2011)

THis morning 1 cup of milk was stained and is starting to chill ... that means !!!! MILK !!!  FO ME TO DRINK !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 23, 2011)

I DRANK KISSES MILK !!!! So delicious .... it tasted so creamy ....


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 23, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

>


THANKS !!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 23, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I DRANK KISSES MILK !!!! So delicious .... it tasted so creamy ....


That is awesome.  I can not wait.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 23, 2011)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you get alot too !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 23, 2011)

I Must say I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 goats ...
They are so wonderful ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I LOVE THEM TO PEICES !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hey... One question: Could it be possible for my goats to pull a small cart ???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 23, 2011)

I just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I need to do some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want to take the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 later ... maybe the goats ... I am waiting for my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That has my new milk stand in it...  I'm going to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 something with goat milk tonight...  I've been 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a lot and I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am going to take a walk with my goats today !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 23, 2011)

SMILEY PARTY!!!! Lets party but first, lets review the rules:


> I have Rules for smiley parties on my journal :
> 
> 1. please post smileys that are proper and good ...
> 2. Never put impolite or unkind smileys ....
> ...


NOW, Let us start !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone ??? I would love a smiley party to start !!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 24, 2011)

Stopping in to Wish You, Kisses, Betty and all your Chickens (sorry don't know their names) a Very Merry Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year!

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 24, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Stopping in to Wish You, Kisses, Betty and all your Chickens (sorry don't know their names) a Very Merry Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year!
> 
> K


Thank you !!! (it is o.k. if you don't know their names !!!) If you would like to know their names : 
Jolie
Judy 
Lola 
Penelope 
Evangeline 
Marshmellow


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 24, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I would like to know their names.  Thanks.  

I like the name Evangeline.  Makes me think of that movie Nanny McPhee.  Loved that fairy tale.  

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 24, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I do too ... Merry Christmas ....


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas SmallFarmGirl. I also want to let you know that I read your journal all of the time, I just don't always post. Congratulations on the goats milk!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 24, 2011)

SFG!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 24, 2011)

See those snowflakes?  That's really just Kisses making frozen milk!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 25, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1156_christmas_card.jpg
> 
> See those snowflakes?  That's really just Kisses making frozen milk!


awww... thanks


----------



## daisychick (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks Ya'll !!!! 
I got a kindle ... A friend gave me one for Christmas !!!  
I am so excited !!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 26, 2011)

Hoping you had an Awesome Christmas.

Congratulations on the Kindle.  I'm jealous.  They are neat to have.  

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 26, 2011)

Hope you have a safe and fun New Year!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank ya'll so much for the good wishes ! 
I think I'm going to the movies today !!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 26, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Thank ya'll so much for the good wishes !
> I think I'm going to the movies today !!!


Good for you! I am not much of a movie person, but they are nice once in a while!  Have fun!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 26, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I had a BLAST !!!! I'm a movie person  !! Always been !!! I love that HUGE screen and that LOUD sound... and all that popcorn and soda ...
candy too ... I'm a movie gal !!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 26, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great! I am happy you had a good time!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 26, 2011)

As I speak my dear dixie is on my lap ... 
I'm listening to one of my favorite songs and I'm in my cozy sweater ...  
I feel comfy and happy ... I thank God for everything .... My goats ... BYH ... all my relatives ... everything !! 
There is a fire in my fireplace ... It is a lovely evening ... All I really want is more _*property*_ ... _*and more goats*_  
Otherwise .... I'm as happy as a bug in a really warm rug ...  



SmallFarmGirl :bun


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 26, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> As I speak my dear dixie is on my lap ...
> I'm listening to one of my favorite songs and I'm in my cozy sweater ...
> I feel comfy and happy ... I thank God for everything .... My goats ... BYH ... all my relatives ... everything !!
> There is a fire in my fireplace ... It is a lovely evening ... All I really want is more _*property*_ ... _*and more goats*_
> ...


 I am glad you had a great day.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm typing this from my kindle !!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 27, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I'm typing this from my kindle !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I'm typing this from my kindle !!!


 I don't understand ... Happy ... Like it ... don't ???


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 27, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


happy you got one , and jealous because I don't have one.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should get ONE !!!! They are great if your local library is small and you love to read ! ( I can't get ANYTHING at my library !!)  
I just uploaded a new game !!! Really neat !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

Bumm mummm ... diddly dum ... humming and looking for smileys !!! Bouncy SMILEYS TODAY  !!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 27, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Bumm mummm ... diddly dum ... humming and looking for smileys !!! Bouncy SMILEYS TODAY  !!!
> http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-bounce013.gif
> http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-bounce012.gif
> http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-bounce014.gif
> ...


too cute , I have to save for one my DH is getting his tractor for Christmas in Feb. It is a ford 1300. :bun


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW !! That is AWESOME!!! *hope you can save up* YOU would LOVE it !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

I just got a BUNCH of FREE books on amazon for my kindle ....


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 28, 2011)

So how are Kisses and Betty doing?  

Glad to hear you are enjoying your Kindle.  Saw the post that you posted from your Kindle.  Cool!  

What kind of books did you download?  What do you like to read?  I'm more into Stephen King and Mysteries myself.  

Hope you have a Good Day today!  

K

eta:  Saw your bunny pics on the Photo Thread.  Why don't you have bunnies anymore?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> So how are Kisses and Betty doing?
> 
> Glad to hear you are enjoying your Kindle.  Saw the post that you posted from your Kindle.  Cool!
> 
> ...


I loved my bunnies ... they were great till rosie started to scratch me and they dug out of their run over and over again and I had dogs who would
love to chase them to death .... I know bunnies can get little heart attacks .. So I gave them to a friend who breeds them and is doing a great job at caring for them.
Kisses is doind great and so is betty !!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 28, 2011)

I am glad tho hear that your new babies are doing so well. I never thought that I would love my goats as much as I do. Just don't tell my dogs that 
I hope you have a great day and we will chat soon.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I am glad tho hear that your new babies are doing so well. I never thought that I would love my goats as much as I do. Just don't tell my dogs that
> I hope you have a great day and we will chat soon.


I know how you feel ... Same here ... My dogs already know though !!! I'll see you then !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey ya'll ... 
The goats were out with the chickens today .... All went well .. I am going to post pics soon ...


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 29, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are just so sweet.  You did right by your buns.

Glad to hear Kisses and Betty are doing great.

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> You are just so sweet.  You did right by your buns.
> K


Thanks ... I try to do the best !


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Yesterday the goats got to play with the chickens:
Betty met Evangeline:




Evangeline got to see the barn:




The goats went to see the coop: 




Betty thought the chicken pot was very nice to rub on.. (marshmellow thought otherwise..) :




The chickens were laying when betty came to check the coop out: 




Kisses inspected the water ... (I removed the chicken feed when she went in the coop):




Evangeline said," What??? You invited those 4 legged things in here ??" :


----------



## elevan (Dec 29, 2011)

Cute pics!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Cute pics!


Thank ya'll !!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

A morning pic of My sweet Goaties ...


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 29, 2011)

love the pics


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice pictures! I like your set up!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

My goat betty is bred .. I THINK !!! Here is a new topic I posted titled: Is she bred?? :


> O.k. ... *take a deep breath*  I think my doe is bred. When a doe is bred and close to kidding will mucousy clear/yellowish stuff come out of her bottom ???
> Will one of her sides feel firm ??? She is jumpy today and won't let me touch her udder but I see it and her teats are getting bigger ... The breeder who I bought
> her from had kept some young bucks with the does to long and had  bucks get out before and I think she was bred. I added up dates and it adds up for her to kid
> any day now .... Ummmmm... So am I right ??? She is WAY bigger than my other doe ... I don't thinks she is fat ... I think she is bred and is going to kid soon..
> Am I right ??? Should I be prepared for kids coming soon ??? I am excited and nervous and  dizzy .. Boy oh boy .. MORE KIDS !!!


Is she bred ??? I yi- yi ...  Kisses was bred and had a kid and looked just like she did in the pics I posted today ... Could betty be bred ??


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 29, 2011)

Your pics are nice, thanks!

and  I'd love to see frontal shot of your coop.......it looks pretty good.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Your pics are nice, thanks!
> 
> and  I'd love to see frontal shot of your coop.......it looks pretty good.


Will do ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

*I THINK ITS GOING TO BE TONIGHT !!!!!!! BETTY MIGHT HAVE KIDS !!!! IF YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND LOOK HERE:* 
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=15896 :bun *I AM SOOOO EXCITED !!*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

AA CONTRACTION !!! I SAW ONE !!! Boy OH BOY !!!! :bun 
 
I'm happy ... did you guess ???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

She is checking her back end and making a little nest.... She is getting 
VERY VOCAL !!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 29, 2011)

Pictures!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Pictures!  http://www.thewhistlepost.com/forums/images/smilies/useless.gif


Coming Queen !!!! Your pics will come !!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 29, 2011)

Babies,  We want babies!   Think pink babies.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Babies,  We want babies!   Think pink babies.


M..hhmmm ... I think there are two kids in there when I felt her ... But, I'm no vet so who knows !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm giving Betty a break in her warm stall with no disruption ..... Hopefully then she'll start kidding!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 30, 2011)

Love the pictures. Hopefully all goes well with the kidding. Can't wait to see pictures of the baby(ies)!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Your pics are nice, thanks!
> 
> and  I'd love to see frontal shot of your coop.......it looks pretty good.


I know some of you ... including RTG wanted to see pics of my barn/coop set-up ... I'm going out to take pics now !!! 
See you then !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 31, 2011)

Kisses did ... Kisses jumped the fence ....   
So I am adding on a wired portion to deter them from doing it again ... 
Betty would of; But she is not moving from the stall for now.  
I hope I have New years eve Babies !!


----------



## daisychick (Dec 31, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I know some of you ... including RTG wanted to see pics of my barn/coop set-up ... I'm going out to take pics now !!!
> See you then !!!


I would love to see pics of your coop and goat barn set up.  My chickens and goats are right next to each other and your set up looks really nice.  Hope you remember to take pics.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 31, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.k. !!!


----------



## daisychick (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 31, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

>


I'm going right now ... expect pics in 10 min...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 31, 2011)

Here it is !!! My set-up !! There is a cement pathway leading to my goat/chicken spot from my house ... Here is a pic of 
the goat barn on the right and the coop on the left:





Then if you walk up to the coop and turn to the left here is the chicken's run:




If you turn to the right and open the barn door you see this: (On the other side there is a work table and under is where I store feed)
Also the goat barn is a BIG shed in which the goat STALL is ... Under stand ??? Sorry if confusing ??:




Then you turn around close the barn door and walk to the coop ... on the right side of the coop is my "path" that leads to the goat yard:




Then when you finish walking down the "path" you are at the gate that opens up to the goat yard !!: (here is some of the fencing)




Then here is the goat yard: (totally goat safe) (that blue thing is a ball I bought for them) (do you see that bench in the way back ??? They love that...) 




Now turn right and you see the back of chicken/run and goat homes and the nest boxes and mini goat door:





I know you might be dizzy from just reading this but, I gave you pics !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 31, 2011)

Now I must say that these were not goat barns and coops in the first place... These  buildings came when I bought the house. The coop was a well house  and
the barn was a shed/shack ... I converted them into my barn/coops !!!!


----------



## daisychick (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you for pics!   That is a really neat set up!  I love how you turned regular buildings into really nice animal barns.  They look  sturdy and well put together.  Your goats and chickens are lucky to have such a great place to live.     Thanks again for sharing them.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 31, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Thank you for pics!   That is a really neat set up!  I love how you turned regular buildings into really nice animal barns.  They look  sturdy and well put together.  Your goats and chickens are lucky to have such a great place to live.     Thanks again for sharing them.


Thanks ... *blush* *blushing* *super blushing*


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 31, 2011)

Repurposed buildings are the best kind because it decreases man's footprint, since it doesn'tend upcoming the dump. You have a really nice setup


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 31, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Repurposed buildings are the best kind because it decreases man's footprint, since it doesn'tend upcoming the dump. You have a really nice setup


Thanks ... They were just buildings that were going to be filled up with junk so why not clear it out and put a pet in it ???? Any way I can get a animal I will !!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 1, 2012)

Well I have to say what a really nice set up you have there.  Thanks for the picture tour.  

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 1, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Well I have to say what a really nice set up you have there.  Thanks for the picture tour.
> 
> K


Your welcome ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't feel good ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't feel good ...


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 1, 2012)

Too much party?


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry you don't feel well.  People have been sick like crazy around here!  But on a brighter note... that tour of your coop & goat pen is really cool


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 1, 2012)

I hope you feel better.  I woke up this morning late.  But smiling.  Not sure why.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 1, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Too much party?


No just sick ...


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you are not feeling well today. Get well soon! 
How is Betty doing today?


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 1, 2012)

Must be all that worrying lately about Betty's pending that's got you down.   Hoping you are feeling better.  

K


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 1, 2012)

Feel better soon, I think I am getting a cold.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 1, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Must be all that worrying lately about Betty's pending that's got you down.   Hoping you are feeling better.
> 
> K


Sympathy pains.  yah, yah, that's it.  Either that or it's the cobwebs from the old year, just hanging on.  

Hope you get better soon.


----------



## elevan (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 2, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

>


Thanks guys ... I feel great now.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 2, 2012)

i am glad that you are feeling better.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy to hear that you are feeling better! :bun


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 3, 2012)

Glad to hear you are feeling better.  

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you are feeling better.
> 
> K


Thanks ya'll for all those nice notes !!! Sweet betty is very gentle in her movements now. She used to be the cannon-balling,
Curious, Compost-bin-Queen.... Maybe she wants to be careful with those babies ??? She does not jump of the steps with such force but acts like Kisses did the day she kidded; ( Was not active at all..). She has not attempted to jump on the bench or compost bin 
today or the past few days. She waddles around,(thats how I would describe it) and is very calm.  She is still standoffish then, she 
begs for attention.  I still love her though.  my baby...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 3, 2012)

Well hopefully babies soon?  Thanks for the update!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Well hopefully babies soon?  Thanks for the update!


Thanks !!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 4, 2012)

Just dropped in to see how Betty and Kisses were doing.   

Didn't you just get Betty and Kisses?  I would think it would take a little time to get to really know them.  Maybe that's the confusing part of thinking Betty pregnant?  

Just an observation.  Hoping Betty is and kids in your future soon.

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 4, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Just dropped in to see how Betty and Kisses were doing.
> 
> Didn't you just get Betty and Kisses?  I would think it would take a little time to get to really know them.  Maybe that's the confusing part of thinking Betty pregnant?
> 
> ...


Maybe so ??? Boy.... I don't know .... But, I think I feel movement.   I am so confused !!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 4, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 get the biotracking test done, I went to the site last night it even tells you how to draw 

blood. then you will know and can go from there. You will get your goat kids it just may not be today.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 4, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to do bio tracking ... (maybe ??)


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 5, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should do it.  I think then you will know if Betty is pregnant.  And if she's not, then maybe setting up a date for both Betty and Kisses for future babies?  

Keep us posted.

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello, anybody home?

Hoping all is well with you, Kisses, Betty and the rest of the cackling crew.

K


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 7, 2012)

How's the egg making crew and the kid making crew today.  I don't see you smiling today?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Hello, anybody home?
> 
> Hoping all is well with you, Kisses, Betty and the rest of the cackling crew.
> 
> K


I'm home I just have not been on BYH for a few days ... (Been SUPER busy)


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 8, 2012)

OK, just worried.  Silly me.

Glad your busy.  Hope it was something to do with goats.  lol

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> How's the egg making crew and the kid making crew today.  I don't see you smiling today?


 I'm smiling !!! I was busy rescuing a dog (more like a little rat) who came into my yard. I've been caring for her and giving her TLC. 
The goats are good and Betty is getting bigger and her udder is too. Chickens will not stop cackling because they  got to spend all day in the goat 
yard yesterday and now they don't. And I'm sick ... (  ) Overall I've been busy trying to find a home for Munchkin ... (the rescue) and 
the milking stand FINALY came in and kisses is getting used to it. So thats about it. Oh and Betty's tail was STRAIGHT up all day.  
Now when Betty goes to the bathroom her belly almost hits the ground and her udder too.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 8, 2012)

WE MISSED YOU


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> OK, just worried.  Silly me.
> 
> Glad your busy.  Hope it was something to do with goats.  lol
> 
> K


Yah busy with goats and Munchkin.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> WE MISSED YOU


 Aww... Thanks.  I'm sick now so the computer is a good place for this:


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

Me: Hello! *ACHOO* *_cough_*


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 8, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Me: Hello! *ACHOO* *_cough_*


get better soon


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

Anyone like my new avatar ??? 
Thats Kisses playing Queen of the Compost!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 8, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Anyone like my new avatar ???
> Thats Kisses playing Queen of the Compost!


I DO I DO


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ... *blush* Betty was the queen till she got so BIG then she could not get up.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 8, 2012)

I absolutely love your new avatar pic.  Saw the big one on the POW thread.  

She's so sweet!

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> I absolutely love your new avatar pic.  Saw the big one on the POW thread.
> 
> She's so sweet!
> 
> K


Yes ... and thanks. I really would love kisses to be the POW. She can shine on BYH for a WHOLE WEEK!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

I've been looking around in the past posts in my journal and I see how things have so quickly changed. 
This is a great quote from RTG when she welcomed me to BYH: 


			
				RTG said:
			
		

> Welcome!  I look forward to hearing your goat adventures.
> 
> lol, everyday with a goat is an adventure!


That truly is a TRUE statement and I agree every day with a goat is a WONDERFUL adventure.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

I stretched some milk this morning and it tasted fine.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey ya'll .... 








anyone out there wana talk??? *Q??? A???*


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 9, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Hey ya'll ....
> 
> http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-greet015.gif
> 
> ...


how are you?


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope you have a great day!!!!


----------



## elevan (Jan 10, 2012)

autumnprairie - looks like photobucket is cutting your pics off.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 10, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> autumnprairie - looks like photobucket is cutting your pics off.


? what do you mean? you can't see them?


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jan 10, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also cannot see them. It says "Your Bandwith Has Exceeded"
See here:


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

I saw it yesterday now its says its to popular... :/


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

This is what I see:


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 10, 2012)

It was pretty too  but you did get to see it? Em did you see yours in your journal?


----------



## elevan (Jan 10, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> It was pretty too  but you did get to see it? Em did you see yours in your journal?http://www.easyfreesmileys.com/smileys/free-animal-smileys-415.gif


Yeah, I saw your smiley before your acct got shut down for bandwidth.  What a crock!  The good news is that the new BYC will allow unlimited pics.  You can upload them there and then put the url here between the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tags


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 10, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that is great


----------



## elevan (Jan 10, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully it won't be too long after BYC moves that we'll be able to move to the same platform too!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 11, 2012)

I saw it and it made my day better A.P ...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 11, 2012)

It's been awhile, how are you?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 13, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> It's been awhile, how are you?


Great! Boy am I hungry .. better go grab a snack! Any suggestions???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 13, 2012)

Building up my smiley archives !


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey Ya'll!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 14, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Hey Ya'll!


hey you, how are you? miss chatting with you. You don't seem to be on as much anymore.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 14, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well,Just busy with my wonderful life! But, I drop in sometimes! So .... Whats been going on at your farm?


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 14, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baby rabbits, more rabbits due and Billy my ND wether is back home for good. Sold my silkies and need to get rid of the kids dog who tried to eat one of my chickens.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 15, 2012)

What happened to your avatar?  No goat pics?  

How's Betty and Kisses?  And the cackling crew?

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 15, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> What happened to your avatar?  No goat pics?
> *Ohh ... thats a sign that says,"Farm Fresh Everything!" I'll change it.*
> How's Betty and Kisses?  And the cackling crew?
> *Betty is great and still has some really bouncy babies inside her! Kisses is finally getting used to the milk stand and the c.crew are giving me about 6-8 eggs!*
> K


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 15, 2012)

SFG could you post pics of your milk stand my DH wants to make mine butI would like to see as many styles as possible. 

edited to say THANK YOU! ahead of time.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 15, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't change it on my account.    

Only curious.  I thought maybe you were waiting to get a good pic of both Kisses and Betty together to post as your avatar.   

Glad to hear Kisses is getting used to her milking stand.  And Hip, Hip, Horrah for the Cackling Crew giving you 6-8 eggs.  

Sounds like "Farm Fresh Everything" to me. lol

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks Ya'll! Working on some online stuff lately!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 16, 2012)

Marshmellow,(my chicken), will explain:

Hey fellow BYHers! 
Guess what I discovered today! I discovered that there is a huge area OUTSIDE of the goat barn! 
Awesome,right? Now I can do this:
1.Get as much chicken feed as I want!(thats where she keeps the feed!)
2.Make a mess all over the place so she'll have to clean the whole thing up! 
3.Surprise her by jumping out of the alfalfa! 
4.Roost all over the place with my dirty chicken feet! 
5.Show all the other hens! 

Boy Oh boy... We got a place to party!!!! 



See?  She made me  when I saw her do number 3!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey ya'll! 











I'm tired and worn out.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Hey ya'll!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 16, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah... I'm sort of still sick!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get better soon


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, Here is a great big HUG!    And a cup of cocoa... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now, go take a nice long nap.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 17, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Well, Here is a great big HUG!    And a cup of cocoa... http://www.pic4ever.com/images/coffeebath.gif
> 
> Now, go take a nice long nap.


Thanks ya'll !!!! Fine today.. I just keep battling it off!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 17, 2012)

That's great to hear!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 17, 2012)

I hope you have a great day today.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm happy!!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 18, 2012)

That's good to hear. So sorry that I am taking up your day with my website. I can't thank you enough for all that you have done for me. I appreciate it so much.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 18, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> That's good to hear. So sorry that I am taking up your day with my website. I can't thank you enough for all that you have done for me. I appreciate it so much.


It is not taking up my day!!!! I love this sort of thing and helping people makes me happy!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 18, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:bun You are defiantly helping me out! Thank you!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 19, 2012)

hope you have a great day today.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> hope you have a great day today.


I am!!! Thanks Ya'll!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

I MADE A BLOG!!!!  Check it out! I'm super excited and tell me what you think!!! 
http://smallfarmgirl.weebly.com/ 


  


so what ya'll think???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

This is my 2,000 post 
boy I'm on here alot.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 19, 2012)

I am so happy that you made a blog, I was at work today and have not had much time to read do or otherwise.


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 20, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I MADE A BLOG!!!!  Check it out! I'm super excited and tell me what you think!!!
> http://smallfarmgirl.weebly.com/
> 
> 
> ...


Nice blog, very professional.  I like Betty's color.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 20, 2012)

I just came from your blog I love it. I can't wait to read more


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Ya'll! I want to invite EVERYONE to come see it!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 20, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Thanks Ya'll! I want to invite EVERYONE to come see it!!!


I have a new journal too http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16414&p=2 I need to remove my other one for personal reasons.
I hope to see you there.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I went to a show today and saw all the nicely trained goats,(most of them), and decided: 
"I want to show and I need to train." So, I'm starting today with basic going around the pen. 
You can follow what I'm doing and give me pointers in my, "Training Journal"


We'll See what happens!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 20, 2012)

_PSSSST: I'm considering getting bantam hens... Don't tell my big ones._




I'm perfectly normal, nothings going on, lets just go on with everything...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm having a good day to day.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 22, 2012)

Good Morning


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Good Morning


Right back to you!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

Silly Kisses is in heat... 
she's dancing round and trying to impress some invisible buck. 
and she's screaming as baaaing as she can...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

My LLGD ... "Little Livestock Guardian Dog.." 
Meet Gumbo: (I'm pretty proud of him...) 





(why is there measuring items in the pic??? I was working on a project at the time... this is and old pic.) 
 My sink is right under a window looking out to my back yard. I can see the goat pen and the coop. 
I was washing dishes this morning then I see Judy racing around the yard followed by gumbo. 
Gumbo WAs not "chasing her" but, alarming me there was a chicken out. He was jogging behind her about a foot or two away wagging
his tail and giving a slight bark. I raced out to get Judy (who hates me...) but, she RAN to me! Gumbo then sat down; his job was complete.
He looked at me with those big bug eyes and asked me if he was done. I thanked him and put Judy in the coop. He did a pretty good job! 
I let the chickens out to the goat pen as you know and some times they fly out. When I got chickens I was always worried my dogs would someday get them. 
Thankfully, Gumbo doesn't care to much for chickens!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 25, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> My LLGD ... "Little Livestock Guardian Dog.."
> Meet Gumbo: (I'm pretty proud of him...)
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5376_p1070359.jpg
> (why is there measuring items in the pic??? I was working on a project at the time... this is and old pic.)
> ...


He is a cutie what kind is he? I hope you are having a awesome day!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

He's a pure bred:




MUTT 
I rescued him... He was seen walking around town and a friend told me about him and  He's mine now. 


I love him too... I'm having A AWESOME DAY!!! 

Hope you are too...


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 25, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> He's a pure bred:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No such luck I fell flat on my back about an hour ago.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> No such luck I fell flat on my back about an hour ago.


 You poor thing! How'd that happen?? Are you all right? 
If you'd like to laugh I have a story about Gumbo.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll try to cheer you up. Gumbo was a street dog and wondered around the area I call, "town".
There's shops and a bakery a Church, wal-mart etc.   It's not to far from my house but, Where I live I'm surrounded by fields. 
(back and front) So once he was seen in the big lovely church.  (before I owned him.) Where I go to Mass. How did that dog get in??? I will never know. 
But, I do know he's one faithful dog!!!!  He also loves to watch the news....  
He loves my other pets to....  



I  Gumbo ...


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 25, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I'll try to cheer you up. Gumbo was a street dog and wondered around the area I call, "town".
> There's shops and a bakery a Church, wal-mart etc.   It's not to far from my house but, Where I live I'm surrounded by fields.
> (back and front) So once he was seen in the big lovely church.  (before I owned him.) Where I go to Mass. How did that dog get in??? I will never know.
> But, I do know he's one faithful dog!!!!  He also loves to watch the news....
> ...


Cool I am glad that he found such a good home.
I slipped in the MUD


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you feel better!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

BETTYS KIDDING!!! 





NO. Just "KIDDING" 

She seems so close. Showing signs and all that stuff. The buck got out on the 29th 5months ago.... 4 more days...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> BETTYS KIDDING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bucks got out 3 different times. I talked to the breeder and about 75% of her herd kidded... 
So I'm pretty positive Betty is bred. The bucks got out on the 10th ... 15th... and 29th...


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jan 25, 2012)

Fingers crossed that Betty Bop is bred!  Any updated photos?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Fingers crossed that Betty Bop is bred!  Any updated photos?


The poor things must be skin and bones if she's pregg. Kisses was skin and bones and had a BIG baby. 
Here is the latest: (I really should get a pic of Betty lying down; THEN she looks BIG!) 





I give them free access to hay and feed... I JUST WISH THEY WOULD GET BIGGER!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

Bad weather tonight...


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 25, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Bad weather tonight...


Me too! at least it is just thunderstorms.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tornado warning.... :/


DOE CODE!!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jan 25, 2012)

:/ Betty certainly doesn't look too big yet does she. But you are right about Kisses not being big when she kidded, but just keep in mind (correct me if I am wrong) that Kisses also didn't make it to full term which explained the reason for her not being as big as she could have got. How big is Betty's udder? Could you maybe get a shot of her from above?
Stay safe in the storm.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> :/ Betty certainly doesn't look too big yet does she. But you are right about Kisses not being big when she kidded, but just keep in mind (correct me if I am wrong) that Kisses also didn't make it to full term which explained the reason for her not being as big as she could have got. How big is Betty's udder? Could you maybe get a shot of her from above?
> Stay safe in the storm.


I'll correct you; she was full term. The buck got out on the 15th.... almost 5 months later on the 17th she kidded. I now know why her kid did not make it. 
Betty's udder has increased in size this evening. Betty is changing spots all the time in the barn but, once this evening I caught her on her side breathing heavily. 
I thought I saw a contraction but, this is my first time so.... 


I know why Kisses baby did not make it. The breeder gave her shots and wormer that morning. That night she kidded. 
Don't wormers abort the baby??? 




 I still feel bad.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 25, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It depends on what wormer was used.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jan 26, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Don't feel bad. It wasn't your fault. Things happen. 
Some wormers can effect the babies but others will not. As autumnprairie said: It all depends on what wormer the breeder used. 

It sure is a possiblility that Betty Bop is bred. I am really hoping that she is for you.  Keep me posted.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm behind. 
I have not updated this JOURNAL in FOREVER. 
Well. Everyones grand. The crackling crew is still giving me eggs in this cold weather and the goats now have a new toy:





THEY LOVE IT! It's they're new favorite spot to view they're kingdom from. 
Betty won't get up but, she wants to. Kisses is up on it everyday. I love goats.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 30, 2012)

See that duck taped spot? It's going to be replaced by wood soon. 
Once I get to it.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Has my journal become boring? If so let me know.... 
Well I'm going to buy some bantam chicks come spring....


----------



## daisychick (Jan 30, 2012)

Your journal isn't boring.  I read it all the time, I am just the "quiet type" and I don't comment much on journals.   

I wish I could find one of those wooden spools for my goats, they would love it.  I see them at Ace hardware, I guess I could go ask them to save me an empty one, I wonder if they would??


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 30, 2012)

Ours love those spools, also. We had to finally replace one that was starting to rot and it was like taking away a friend. 

Don't worry about your journal - I've been posting on me and I haven't had a comment in a while.


----------



## Stacykins (Jan 30, 2012)

Awww, lovely pic! I want a wooden spool, in fact, there is one that has sat lonely by the highway where construction was finished since August! I want to swipe it sooo badly, but I'd need a truck bed since it is too big for my little sedan (obvious) and also the SUV, too. I think if it was going to be reused by the company, they'd have picked it up already!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jan 30, 2012)

I read your journal all of the time. I just don't always post. Your goats are adorable! Happy to hear they have a new toy!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 31, 2012)

you ask and we answer, nope your journal isn't boring, I have been wondering the same about mine. I enjoy reading your journall.
 Have an awesome day today


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 31, 2012)

Nobody's Journals are boring, I love reading them.  I post if I think I can add to the discussion, just read if I cannot.  I do a lot of just reading.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks ya'll!  
Now do me a favor and go A my Q on BYH!!!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 31, 2012)

I want to find one of those things for HankTheTank's goats...they would have so much fun with one!!


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Feb 1, 2012)

You? Boreing? No way!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 1, 2012)

RamblingCowgirl said:
			
		

> You? Boreing? No way!


*BLUSH* Thanks...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 1, 2012)

That GAS thing's gone wild!!!! 
Boy! Elevan made a BUNCH of stuff!!! 
That's not bad; I Think it's kinda cool.
But; WOW


----------



## Chirpy (Feb 1, 2012)

I usually just read and don't post on journals either...

The wooden spools can often be found for free by looking on Craigslist or in your local newspaper.  Also, you can call cable companies to see if they have any of them laying around.   I saw some in a field one day and stopped at the business next door (who owned the field) ... they gave me all I wanted for free as they just wanted to get rid of them.  One of the things I've learned regarding the wooden spools... get the ones with wooden middles, not paper/cardboard ones.   The goats love to eat the paper off them and the weather slowly deteriorates them.  

I have different sizes of them with 2x10's nailed between them making 'bridges' for the goats to walk across.   For the taller spools I have 2x10s with cross bars nailed to them attached as ramps.  The goats can easily scamper up with the cross bars/wood if they can't jump up onto them.


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 1, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> That GAS thing's gone wild!!!!
> Boy! Elevan made a BUNCH of stuff!!!
> That's not bad; I Think it's kinda cool.
> But; WOW


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 1, 2012)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> I want to find one of those things for HankTheTank's goats...they would have so much fun with one!!


I want one!! Birthday present.....?


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 2, 2012)

Start calling around.  My company loves it when I take things like those wooden spools and big wooden crates out of here.  They have to pay to have it hauled away.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 2, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Ownedby3alpacas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....It's past your birthday. When's Hank's? Or Elf's? We can get one for one of their birthdays!! 

Unless YOU want one to play on...then you're going to have to wait a year until your birthday again. Sorry.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 2, 2012)

Do they make the spools out of rubber or that heavy black plastic?   I wouldn't mind one or two of them.  It seems to me that they would really last!


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 3, 2012)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> Unless YOU want one to play on...then you're going to have to wait a year until your birthday again. Sorry.


Hanks birthday is in July I think, and Elf's is in April. So we can get them one each, and one for me next year! Personally I think Hank would love one.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, today's the super BOWL! 
I doubt I'll watch even 2 hours of it though. 
I'm not a big fan of it unless it's my team. 
I'm going to make SOME AWESOME food though!!!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 5, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Well, today's the super BOWL!
> I doubt I'll watch even 2 hours of it though.
> I'm not a big fan of it unless it's my team.
> I'm going to make SOME AWESOME food though!!!!


That sounds great! I am not too into football either, but our team (New England Patriots) are going to be in it so I will be watching. One eye on the goat cam- one eye on the super bowl!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 5, 2012)

I was raised by foot ball lovers. My whole family loves it.(EVERYONE!) (In-laws, uncles, aunts)So thus I do to. 


Pass the popcorn


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 5, 2012)

I was asked where was New England? 
I had to tell them it is 6 states 
then they asked where are Patriots based out of Foxboro, Ma.
It is also my home team can you tell?


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 6, 2012)

GO GIANTS


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 6, 2012)

I was working this morning when I started thinking about kid names.... 
Any ideas????


----------



## daisychick (Feb 8, 2012)

Stopping by your journal to say "hi"


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Stopping by your journal to say "hi"


Thanks Daisy,  your a sweet heart. You made my day too.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 8, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is because we care you are part of our byh family


----------



## daisychick (Feb 8, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 9, 2012)

Well....
I was having fly trouble in the barn. :/ I realized it was the big pile of compost was attracting flies.
So I scooped it all into bags and ran to the feed store to get some lime. While I waited in line 
I noticed a natural fly spray that was for sale. On the shelf above it was a automatic sprayer 
that went off every 15 minutes. I was intrigued and asked the lady who worked there if it worked.
She said it worked and when I looked at the container it said,"Great for milk parlors and barns".
  So I bought some lime and the spray and resisted the temptation to ask or look in 
they're chick room.  I want chicks.... So I got home and hooked it up. (It's battery run)
I set it to squirt every 15 minutes. IT WORKS! IT WORKS!!!!! 1 HOUR LATER NO FLIES! 
  :bun 
That's GREAT! It makes the barn smell great AND NO flies!!!!!!!   

ALSO I made a "Farm Journal" instead of a "BarnYard Blog" on my website. How about you check it out? 
http://smallfarmgirl.weebly.com/


I'm also trying to start a garden again!!! 
Let's hope I get some veggies this year! Also I want to try incubating chicks soon. 
Maybe this spring!?! Got Lots of Ideas and waiting for spring to come on so I can try out these great "Ideas" 
floating around in my head. Been thinking........ 


 Well Look! 
I just rambled on and wrote a few paragraphs for you to enjoy!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 9, 2012)

isn't it already spring? I don't think I actually wore a winter jacket this year yet and  the daffodils are blooming here


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 9, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> isn't it already spring? I don't think I actually wore a winter jacket this year yet and  the daffodils are blooming here


Yes it is here too.... Guess I just need to get started then!


----------



## BeccaJoVon (Feb 10, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> ...I noticed a natural fly spray that was for sale. On the shelf above it was a automatic sprayer
> that went off every 15 minutes. I was intrigued and asked the lady who worked there if it worked.
> She said it worked and when I looked at the container it said,"Great for milk parlors and barns".


I'm interested in the name of this product, if you don't mind.  I could use this for my not-screened-in front porch.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

BeccaJoVon said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm.... I'll check it out and tell yah!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> BeccaJoVon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's "Country Vet fly spray". 

Hope that helps. It went of when I went to check! It's awesome it can treat up to 300 feet I believe!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

Where are you Becca if I may ask? I could tell you where I got it!


----------



## BeccaJoVon (Feb 10, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Where are you Becca if I may ask? I could tell you where I got it!


I'm in southwest Arkansas, just outside of Texarkana.

Thanks for the information!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

BeccaJoVon said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Not close to me but glad it's helpful to yah!  :bun


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 10, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> BeccaJoVon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they sell it at any co-op, tsc or atwoods you are 3 hours from me


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 11, 2012)

how's everyone A.P. ????


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 11, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> how's everyone A.P. ????


I am doing well how about you? It is freezing this morning here how about where you areit needs to warm up again


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 11, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah it's chilly down here. I wore my super thick jacket this morning. You wouldn't even know it's me. I look like a eskimo. 
And I wear a thick fluffy hat. BRRR. Goats are happy in they're warm heated barn..


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm considering getting a buck. A little white one from this new farm I found....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Well, he's cheep and got big blue eyes.... 
 I'll see. I did not know it would be sooooo hard to, "start out small" like I thought. I want to go,"BIG"


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I'm considering getting a buck. A little white one from this new farm I found....  http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c239/popscicle/smileys/evil.gif
> Well, he's cheep and got big blue eyes....
> I'll see. I did not know it would be sooooo hard to, "start out small" like I thought. I want to go,"BIG"


pics?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes pics!  If I recall, you don't have a lot of land, do you have enough room to keep a buck?

Maybe you can borrow him for a short while or take your girls to him rather than paying to feed a buck all year.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Yes pics!  If I recall, you don't have a lot of land, do you have enough room to keep a buck?
> 
> Maybe you can borrow him for a short while or take your girls to him rather than paying to feed a buck all year.


I have the perfect area that is PERFECT for a buck. It just happens to share a fence with the neighbors.  
AND, that's the ONLY place to put him. Well, not exactly. I don't have pics but, picture a perfectly white buck with a gold beard 
and blue eyes and a perfect stance born from 2 $400 dollar parents from oklahoma. And he's going for $150 or she'll even go lower. 
 I want him!!!


----------



## daisychick (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a Nigerian buck and he is so sweet.  He only stinks when the girls are in heat.  The rest of the time he really isn't smelly unless you are right in his face.  My neighbors can't smell him at all.  My guys name is Gunner, and I love him.  I only live on an acre too.

edited to add:  I just put up a new picture of Gunner in my journal.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

Well I'm going to do it. IF, Betty doesn't have a handsome buck. I'm going to wait till Betty kids OR if she doesn't and I see signs of heat I'm going to get a buck!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

Have:            
2 does
6 chickens 
2 dogs 
1 acre 

Want: 
more does 
a buck 
more chickens (including a  rooster)
one extra dog would be nice 
cats 
turkeys
horses
cattle 
alpacas 
pond
bees


_*more land*_


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Well I'm going to do it. IF, Betty doesn't have a handsome buck. I'm going to wait till Betty kids OR if she doesn't and I see signs of heat I'm going to get a buck!


YAY


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

Of course if you've got G.A.S. then that means; you NEED everything on my WANT list.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. I'm excited too. Except I keep totally cool. 








             :bun


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Have:
> 2 does
> 6 chickens
> 2 dogs
> ...


You forgot sheep 

Lol, jk


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

Well Might as well tell all you BYHers.... 
  I''m friends with, well we met, then she introduced, let me just say I know a person who has owned cattle all her life and 
welcomes me to learn about them and come to her house and help her. So, I'm going to be learning about cattle!
Have not gone yet but CAN'T WAIT! It'll be neat. WHo knows? I might decide to get some! Once I purchase more land of course. 
Which is far off in my wildest dreams. I will get there someday. It all started with chickens. I got interested then found BYC then saw BYH
then, well, you know. I just can't stay small. I'm going to make this my job hopefully. I'm going to breed and show and raise livestock. 
I'm going to be the first one in my area too. Boy, I've got some wild ideas don't I???? No one ever said don't dream and don't do what you love!!! 
I'm going too. I'l also host a BYH get together! I'm going to sit here with my  and wish a little bit more.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for your support and I like sheep.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

Gona browse the cattle section. Noticed along time ago there was a member named Farmer Kitty. 
She has seemed not to be on BYH lately AND her website is a form for cattle???? weird. Did she leave BYH??


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 14, 2012)

Happy Valentines day! 





My calender says Kisses should be in heat today. Betty walks funny. Her rear looks,"loosened" and 
her ligs have come and gone. Maybe babies? I did a good job at Kisses hoofs. If I do say so myself! 
They look better and even. Well It's warmer today and I'm in the mood to be working outside.


----------



## BeccaJoVon (Feb 14, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> they sell it at any co-op, tsc or atwoods you are 3 hours from me


Thanks!  I have access to TSC and Atwoods.

SmallFarmGirl:  Thanks for letting me know about this.  Country Vet appears to have products for wasp, too.  My 6-year-old son is fatally allergic to wasp and I'm going to see if their products will work better than what we've been using.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 14, 2012)

BeccaJoVon said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah it's great and natural! Also The worker at the feed store told me a person put it on they're porch and WAL-A! NO BUGS!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Hm....  Anyone want to chat a bit? Something to talk about???


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Feb 15, 2012)

Wanna chat about goats and when the heck theyre gonna kid???

My pygmy doe has an unknown breeding date, vet said she was 'more than 90 days" by ultrasound on Jan. 18th, and I am going nuts trying to follow her around to check for all or any of the signs of impending kidding!  

This will be my first experience with goats having kids! Any hints, tips or advice?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> Wanna chat about goats and when  theyre gonna kid???
> 
> My pygmy doe has an unknown breeding date, vet said she was 'more than 90 days" by ultrasound on Jan. 18th, and I am going nuts trying to follow her around to check for all or any of the signs of impending kidding!
> 
> This will be my first experience with goats having kids! Any hints, tips or advice?


Watch a kidding cam. That helped me. Read Roll's kidding page and relax. I'm still waiting. NOW I know the signs of labor. 





wait and watch wait and watch....


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah, I was watching the prarrie farms cam- missed every birth, darn it! Had to youtube them. That was cool.

Been re-reading all the kidding threads, but somehow, thats not making Sophie (my doe) go into labor any faster! 

Guess Im reduced to just going out there 12 times a day and checking her ligs and trying to get a view of all her girlie stuff- she does not appreciate me trying to see her udder. 

Her udder is getting bigger, but her ligs are still hard as pencils. Her belly is starting to get low though. One thing that worries me is that I dont see anything that looks like movement on her right side. Vet only saw one spine during ultrasound, so Im thinking she only has one kid and its not big enough yet to let me see its movements on the outside.


What kind of goats do you have again? You have one close to kidding, right?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 15, 2012)

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> Wanna chat about goats and when the heck theyre gonna kid???
> 
> My pygmy doe has an unknown breeding date, vet said she was 'more than 90 days" by ultrasound on Jan. 18th, and I am going nuts trying to follow her around to check for all or any of the signs of impending kidding!
> 
> This will be my first experience with goats having kids! Any hints, tips or advice?


Pick the last possible day you think they'll kid & add a week or 2 to that guess.... LOL 

Stinky ole goats!! 

Now my Coco's due date is about March 11th so I can expect her to kid from March 17th to March 25th lol.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 15, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Happy Valentines day!
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5376_valentines_from_the_goats.jpg
> My calender says Kisses should be in heat today. Betty walks funny. Her rear looks,"loosened" and
> her ligs have come and gone. Maybe babies? I did a good job at Kisses hoofs. If I do say so myself!
> They look better and even. Well It's warmer today and I'm in the mood to be working outside.


Walking funny is a good sign. Kinda post legged & waddley.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> What kind of goats do you have again? You have one close to kidding, right?


Nigerians and I have no idea! Can't trust the breeder on the dates when the buck got out. AND her fencing's bad where her bucks are.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and she's lossening up. She has trouble getting places and falls when trying to get up the steps!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Did some laundry and played with my pooches.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 16, 2012)

Big, long, tiring day and it's not even over yet.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 16, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Big, long, tiring day and it's not even over yet.


and it was all my new red sofa's fault.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 18, 2012)

The word is out. The neighborhood strays have been informed. 

All stray dogs know that I am the house to go to.
I serve homemade dog food
give treats to strays 
and take in little puppies. 

There is good news though! I had just rescued munchkin at the time 
and was trying to get her back to being a normal pup.
We were both relaxing in the sun when I noticed a little orange mix/dauchie 
looking into my yard from the other side of the fence.
I smiled and gave it a pat but I could not take in another dog! 
I had 2 that I owned, 1 stray and my dogs were already crazy 
and barking at the one on the other side of the fence. I went to TSC 
a week later to get some feed and there was the orange pup on a leash! 
I turn the corner and there is a older lady bout 50-60 
picking him up! Of course a conversation starts! She tells me her friend just rescued him.
He had gotten away once but now he had a new home with her. She told me he
sleeps with her and now is living a pampered life in her home! She was purchasing some treats 
for him and some other puppy stuff. *WHEW* relief. Some of these pooches are getting homes.
He happily jumps in her arms are she baby's him. I feel happy! I walk out of there with a smile !
You don't know how many pups I've rescued. Once even on thanksgiving a dog showed up! 


Well I'm glad they're getting homes!


----------



## elevan (Feb 18, 2012)

Great story!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 19, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I'm glad they're getting homes!


X2 
I love the story


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 19, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Great story!


Thanks! *blush* 



			
				Autumn Prairie said:
			
		

> I'm glad they're getting homes!
> X2
> I love the story


Thanks! I hope more people spay and neuter they're pets. 
In my area you see dogs EVERYWHERE.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 19, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have noticed that in the south. I think it is because they look at animals differently than say Suburbia New England


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 19, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I have noticed that in the south. I think it is because they look at animals differently than say Suburbia New England


Yes, When i rescued Dixie she'd cower at me when I'd sweep or pick up the newspaper. She wouldn't even look me in the eye for 
weeks. When I picked her up she had mats that were in the way she could barely walk. Today her fur gets brushed daily and she loves
laps and once,(I counted), she licked me 120 times.  They get cute puppies then tie them to a tree when they get older. The dogs don't know 
because they've never been trained so They'll jump up and they're not potty trained. I wish more people cared.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 19, 2012)

I also asked my dog groomer if she'd take dixie when I wasn't going to keep her and she already had 5.
I asked a rescue lady and she said she'd take her but she was fostering 4 already and had 4-5. 
See?  If you see a female on the road almost all of them are pregnant. All the boys are on the trail of a girl dog. 

 Well Glad some get homes.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi-a! I've been gone for a while but, I still love BYH and all ya'll; just been busy. It's also Lent so I'll only be one here on Sundays. and saturdays. LOve ya'll and see yah soon!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice to see you. How is Betty and Kisses doing?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 25, 2012)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Nice to see you. How is Betty and Kisses doing?


great. Kisses is gaining weight (not fat, healthy.) and Betty is wishing those babies to be out. 
She thought the broom was it yesterday. She had a contraction in the middle of eating breakfast.
While that went on I was sweeping and when she turned around I had the broom right beside her back legs. 
She spun around and started to lick and follow it.  ????? Sometimes she looks like she is in pain and she'll stretch back to
reach her rear and sometimes she'll stare at her belly. She's getting loose so she's upset that she can't do everything Kisses does. 
She'll slip down while trying to get up the steps; she'll try to jump on the spool but can't.  She will just sun tan under it and lug her
self around. She's really starting to get huge. (really BIG on the baby side) She lies around most of the day and will go out to walk around sometimes. 

 that's how my goats are.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 25, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear Kisses is packing on the pounds. Poor Betty Bop, I hope she gets those babies out soon. Betty sounds a lot like my dog. My dog does the weirdest of things, Yesterday for example I was getting a cough drop and accidentally dropped one. Before I could even pick it up, my dog runs full speed ahead, got the cough drop and ate it hole (wrapper included). 
Penny (my dog): 
Me: 

Animals: You can't live with 'em, You can't live without 'em. :/


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 26, 2012)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Animals: You can't live with 'em, You can't live without 'em. :/


exactly. Kisses is in heat and was on the spool last night till about 9:00 then I put them away. 
She yelled the whole time trying to explain she was in heat. As soon as I opened up the goat door
she was out on it dancing and yelling again.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 26, 2012)

"where is my true love??"


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 26, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like she really loves that spool! That is great. She sounds like quite the character.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 26, 2012)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Sounds like she really loves that spool! That is great. She sounds like quite the character.


She is. She knows I love her. She also thinks she is a baby. When I sit on the spool she'll take her hoof and rub it on my leg.
The I open my legs up and she sits in between my legs. More like "tries" to sit. She'll then nibble at my hair and attempt to
lie on me.  I all ends with my face full of goat "kisses" and goat hair all over me.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 26, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww!  Sounds like her name fits her well.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 26, 2012)

It does. When I say "kisses" I mean more like little nose/face rubbings on me and a few little real "kisses". 
Yah, she's a sweetie. Betty walks around and I thought I saw a sort of "push" with Betty.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 26, 2012)

Baby watch. 

Betty's got soft ligs and she feels "mush" back there. Also, I SEE AN UDDER!  
It started this morning with a tiny udder and slowly by this evening IT'S GROWING! 
Saw a contraction too....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 26, 2012)

also it looks like she dropped.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 26, 2012)

Pictures?


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 26, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

>


Say **BOYS* *BOYS** 
and she's tense. She has a contraction every once and a while. 
It is AMAZIng how her udder grew today. You'd turn around and it be bigger! 
I've been watching her rear for the past few months and NO signs of heat. 
But, tonight, it looks puffy, red, and that little baby hole looks like it's bigger and more open. 


   


_**blue* *blue**_


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 26, 2012)

Pictures?


----------



## daisychick (Mar 7, 2012)

Miss reading your posts........wondering what you have been up to.      Stopping by to say "HI"


----------



## elevan (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 8, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Miss reading your posts........wondering what you have been up to.      Stopping by to say "HI"


Thanks....  _*whew*_ been a llllllllooooonnnnngggg day. 
I've been working on something special for someone. It is very dear 
to that person and if I don't do it now it will be too late. It's to special for that to 
happen. It's a treasure and with a lot of hard  work I'm getting things to work.
I spent all day working on it and running around getting supplies to help me work on 
it. I'll be done in a few days.  It has worn me out doing it I tell you. I love doing
it though because it's so important.  

 The goats are fine. Kisses is nice and a good size now. I tried some stuff on her fur 
and it makes it shiny and smell good. Also she's getting used to me fooling with her 
feet and doesn't even care now when I do stuff with them. Betty looks like a sausage now and 
the breeder told me she had twins last year. her udder is still medium.... _*when?????*_ 
The chickens are going up in production and 6-7 eggs from 6 chickens.  I've got chick (  ) fever and am trying to expand
in order to get more. again= (  ) I'm also thinking about expanding to get a buck and _*maybe*_
more does.  I'm going to show next year in a little local goat show. I bought a new goat book! 
annddddd....  It's a fuuuulllllll moon tonight. _*BABIES*????_


     :bun


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 8, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, well good luck on the expansion of the goats. Look forward to seeing what you get. Congrats on the eggs. It was good to hear from you.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 8, 2012)

Ah, chick fever,  I recently caught that.  I now have two chicks.  I couldn't resist them at the feed store.  Mama Hen and Baby Chick.  

Mama Hen is a White Leghorn and Baby Chick is a Rhode Island Red, I think.  They are just Babies.  But Baby Chick has a tag STUCK in her winglet.  Sigh.  Mama Hen's came right out when I got her, but Baby Chicks is really stuck tight.  I hope it loosens up.  I've only had them a week.  

Baby Chick imprinted on Mama Hen and Mama Hen who is about a week older than Baby Chick "adopted" her and treats her like her baby.  She puts her little winglet over her and calls to her and "protects" her.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 8, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Ah, chick fever,  I recently caught that.  I now have two chicks.  I couldn't resist them at the feed store.  Mama Hen and Baby Chick.
> 
> Mama Hen is a White Leghorn and Baby Chick is a Rhode Island Red, I think.  They are just Babies.  But Baby Chick has a tag STUCK in her winglet.  Sigh.  Mama Hen's came right out when I got her, but Baby Chicks is really stuck tight.  I hope it loosens up.  I've only had them a week.
> 
> Baby Chick imprinted on Mama Hen and Mama Hen who is about a week older than Baby Chick "adopted" her and treats her like her baby.  She puts her little winglet over her and calls to her and "protects" her.


That;'s what my hen did too hen I got new chicks 5 days later... they stuck together! Toooo cute.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 8, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Wow, well good luck on the expansion of the goats. Look forward to seeing what you get. Congrats on the eggs. It was good to hear from you.


Ahhh..... All the "expansions" are to house "home born goats" right here. Can NOT wait!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 8, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait either!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Mar 9, 2012)

I recently got chick fever too, which would explain all 9 chicks that are in the brooder right now.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 16, 2012)

Havent heard from you in awhile........hope everything is ok!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Havent heard from you in awhile........hope everything is ok!


ohh... fine! Been working with my goats. Time for a update; withpics and more....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 18, 2012)

NO dogs! 





Momma Betty: 




Cameras taste good? 
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5376_p1100364.jpg[/img
Mother; you are quite boring when you have that "snapping thingy" 
[img]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5376_p1100366.jpg
Try to itch that 1 spot:




Baby Bump: (I think) 




Nothing:


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 18, 2012)

The pics above are not that recent.  took them maybe a week ago. Now Because of the heat already a coming; I trimmed both of them.
Kisses was and angel and Betty was not but, oh well.... They both feel wonderful and I have NOT seen a heat on BETTY! 
I am still holding on. Kisses; really wants me to get her a buck.  Not yet sweetie! The chickens still think they're broody. 
They still think they need to sit on eggs.   But, they've jumped up back to 6 eggs a day.  I tried to clip betty's mini udder with no success.
When will babies come?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 18, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> The pics above are not that recent.  took them maybe a week ago. Now Because of the heat already a coming; I trimmed both of them.
> Kisses was and angel and Betty was not but, oh well.... They both feel wonderful and I have NOT seen a heat on BETTY!
> I am still holding on. Kisses; really wants me to get her a buck.  Not yet sweetie! The chickens still think they're broody.
> They still think they need to sit on eggs.   But, they've jumped up back to 6 eggs a day.  I tried to clip betty's mini udder with no success.
> When will babies come?


Sorry that was jumbled. Yesterday  I got a big knot on my head.  I had a head ache after that but I'm pretty o.k. now. Just jumbled with typing!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a buck if you are interested? I love the spots on Betty she does look like she may be PG but without seeing her udder can't really tell.
I am so glad that you are on here I have missed chatting with you


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 18, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I have a buck if you are interested? I love the spots on Betty she does look like she may be PG but without seeing her udder can't really tell.
> I am so glad that you are on here I have missed chatting with you


Thank you but I'm looking into a home born buck. (If thats how you say it?)
Love chatting with you too.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 24, 2012)

*I'M GETTING CHICKS ON MONDAY!*      
*PICS WILL COME WHEN THEY'RE HERE! GOING FOR BATAMS!*


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 24, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> *I'M GETTING CHICKS ON MONDAY!*
> *PICS WILL COME WHEN THEY'RE HERE! GOING FOR BATAMS!*


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 24, 2012)

Yay for chicks!


----------



## elevan (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 25, 2012)

Love the pictures, hope she is pregnant.  Congrats on the chicks.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Love the pictures, hope she is pregnant.  Congrats on the chicks.


Thanks all of ya'll! I gave up yesterday... I could not stand it any longer but, my feed store was not open so I have to wait till monday morning.
 



SO EXCITED!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

My emotion:


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sooo... did you get the baby chicks?  Where are the pictures?!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 31, 2012)

My heart melted! (cute story) 
 I let the chickens out into the goat yard today. 
They love to dust bathe in this certain corner. 
Well I walk in to feed some applesauce to my chickies and 
 The chickens are dust bathing with kisses standing over them like a shade! 
She's being very patient and still with her legs spread out while the chickens dust bathe 
under her! She baaaahs at me and you can tell she wants to come over to me but knows she can't move! 
Then I call, "Here chick chick!" All the hens run up but kisses stays there! She looks under her and they're still is 
1 hen under her. The 1 hen runs out and kisses lies down on the dirt spot! She then starts to rub around in the dirt! 
Silly goat! Then she gets up when I come over. My sweet baby!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 31, 2012)

Too cute


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 31, 2012)

That is cute.  She was waiting her turn!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 1, 2012)

_*my birthday is coming up*_


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Apr 1, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> _*my birthday is coming up*_


Happy Birthday!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 2, 2012)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks... It's going to be one of those monumental ones.


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 2, 2012)

Cute story!  Happy Birthday too!


----------



## elevan (Apr 2, 2012)

Well Happy Birthday SFG


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 2, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Well Happy Birthday SFG


Thanks for all the nice comments!  It'll be here in a few days and I'm going all out with the biggest birthday ever. 
Like I said; it's monumental. One of those "big birthdays!"  :bun


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 2, 2012)

It started to sprinkle so I put all the animals up. It's storming now. This morning I let the dogs out. 
Then I heard barking like crazy so I raced out there to find a snake on my patio! Both dogs were crazy mad 
and dixie (she's got a lot of rat terrier in her) tries to snap at it. The snake is the biggest I've ever seen in *My*
yard and its up in the air shaking it's tail like a rattle snake. 
I call the dogs in and run get my shoes on. By the time I'm out of the house the snake is way out in the grass. 
*fast snake*  I get a shovel and smash the little life out of it to the best of my ability and cut it up.  Then I take the 
remains and put it in the ditch. It was still crawling around my shovel without it's head.  
Then I let the dogs out. Dixie uses her amazing power and sniffs the spot she last left that snake (that was in her world going 
to hurt me.) She sniffs right along the path from where I first saw the snake then to where I killed it. She then goes back 
to the first spot then follows the trail to my fence. (I assume thats where it got in) The whole time this little lap dog 
looks like a mad bloodhound on the trail!   It's amazing how this little creature is so good at tracking stuff. She has 
done this numerous times before and helped me figure out who dug that hole in my front yard and she has told me that I had 
a baby possoum in my garden. She's a sweetie and now this little angel is taking a nap. Now my other dog does not care about chasing
snakes and other things but now is being the perfect lap dog on my lap!   Thank God for Dogs, Goats, and chickens. Would not know what I'd do without 
them!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm in love with a silkie rooster.  
   
My friend bought 4 silkies last year. Only one made it. 
This one, "Butternut" is a sweet heart. While it was a 
chick I got to chick-sit it because she went on vacation.
Of course this little "pullet" turned out to be a lill fluffy "Rooster"
One day it decided to crow it's little heart out and boy is that a TINY crow! 
It's now a year old and when I visited my friend yesterday, all I did was sit there and fool with him! 
(well I did other stuff with her , but I spent a lot of time with her chickens; It doesn't matter though, she's a chicken gal like me!) 
The poor silkie roo is not excepted by the other hens and the top buff rooster. He has to sleep in the rabbit barn because of it.
He shakes when you bring him by the top rooster and no hens will let him act "roosterly" with them. She is willing to let me have him, but
I am pretty max-ed out. I'm keeping it mind.....


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 2, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Apr 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday! 

Today is mine as well.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 2, 2012)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday!
> 
> Today is mine as well.


Well it's not today but it's coming up! Happy b-day to you too!


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 2, 2012)

Happy upcoming birthday! That rooster sounds so cute


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 9, 2012)

Read this: http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/563302/derperella-the-weird-salmon-faverolles


It's a neat thread. Just finished it today!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 11, 2012)

Just fro fun I joined BYC. Just so I could get used to the way it works and I CAN NOT wait till it comes here! 
I also have a few Questions. I'm SmallFarmChick over there!   I must say, I like cow smileys better.


----------



## elevan (Apr 11, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Just fro fun I joined BYC. Just so I could get used to the way it works and I CAN NOT wait till it comes here!
> I also have a few Questions. I'm SmallFarmChick over there!   I must say, I like cow smileys better.


----------



## elevan (Apr 11, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Read this: http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/563302/derperella-the-weird-salmon-faverolles
> 
> 
> It's a neat thread. Just finished it today!


I think that my Helga must be related to Derp!  

eta: They both came from Meyer Hatchery so I be that they are!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 17, 2012)

My friend is going to give me 12 fertilized eggs to put under Marshmellow!   
And, she's interested in goat kids from me if betty kids!   

Things are just going well for me on my b-day week.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 17, 2012)

Poor betty.... 
When I go into the barn she looks at me with those pitiful eyes and her little underbite shows...
It's hard being a big prego goat. She's got till may 10th (latest) for those babies to show up..... 
She is huge and grumpy (sometimes). Poor thing. 

Kisses is Queen.   
Everything is going well with her. 
She's queen of the mini goats (chickens) and rules from her golden spool. 
She's nice and full and gets all the hay she wants and doesn't have to fight for it like she used to at the breeders. 
Both get brushed often and they are clipped so they can endure the hot whether that is coming.... 

Lucky goats.


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 17, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Poor betty....
> When I go into the barn she looks at me with those pitiful eyes and her little underbite shows...
> It's hard being a big prego goat. She's got till may 10th (latest) for those babies to show up.....
> She is huge and grumpy (sometimes). Poor thing.


My Bonnie is doing the same thing, poor girl....the waiting is awful, isn't it?

Oh, and Happy Birthday week!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks...  :bun 


_*Go get that nigora*_


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, master....your wish is my command


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 17, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Yes, master....your wish is my command


Exactly, lowly servant.  Now go; and retrieve the nigora for your bonny.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 17, 2012)

You're not lowly, I'm joking...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 1, 2012)

Yep, you read the title!!! CHICKS!!! IN 19 DAYS! My friend gave me some fertile eggs! YES! Marshmellow is an angel mother. I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 1, 2012)

Sorry.. that was kinda


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 1, 2012)

:bun HAPPY DANCE!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (May 2, 2012)

Hey SFG! Glad to see you back! How are the goats doing?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 5, 2012)

They are awesome! I really should get some pics up on my journal in a few days. 

Wish me luck! I'm going to get a summer hair cut.


----------



## HankTheTank (May 5, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 5, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Good luck


Thank you very much. I must say at the middle I was=       At the end I was=     :bun


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 11, 2012)

Hey ya'll! I wanted to update ya'll. 
First, My garden. 
It is lovely and in a few weeks I will be picking grape tomatoes, figs, quam-quats,(sorry about spelling) and I've already harvested squash and peas. (these are growing too: peppers, red and green!) 
(maybe blueberries next year??) 
The chickens are fine. I have 2 broodies though. Jolie has decided to kick marshmellow of her clutch and now marshmellow sits in the other box with nothing.  
The goats are little angels.  Kisses has a BEAUTIFUL coat and SO does Betty! They both got a hair cut yesterday.  They look o.k. 
and they both got a hoof grooming and I'm planing on taking a walk with kisses when  finish these rainy days. Kisses is doing good with milking! 
 I get about a cup and a 1/2 a day, but sometimes it's 1 cup and 3/4. Betty is really coming around. Lately she's been wanting to get on the milk stand! I think she realized how much attention you get! 
She loves brushing and is getting better with hoof grooming.  I've been pretty busy myself lately. Did a big barn cleaning yesterday! 

Well here is what you've been waiting for! Why NOT to disturb a broody. 







Would you like to see my addition? It's a way for the chickens to get into the goat yard with out the goats getting into the coop. I can still lock the chickens up though:


----------



## elevan (May 11, 2012)

Being overrun with broodys I know exactly what it's like to disturb one, but I think they're so cute anyways!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 11, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Being overrun with broodys I know exactly what it's like to disturb one, but I think they're so cute anyways!


I agree! She won't touch me, but she gets mad! Unlike Jolie who will peck me!


----------



## elevan (May 11, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Dove was vicious!  But the rest just puff up and tell me off


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 21, 2012)

Nothing... 
really, just sitting here, bored. Well then I consider, I can go to do laundry, clean the office room, windex the windows, weed the beds, and work on some online stuff. 


No, I'm going to be bored.   I'm about to set 2 clutches for my 2 broodies. I actually have 3, but there is only 2 nest boxes, so can't have any more.   I installed a temporary extra nest box today and cleaned the coop and run. Added some fun plants in the chicken's run and cleaned the goat yard. Yesterday I had a terrible headache. Now I'm listening to 80's music and shopping on the TSC site. Speaking of that, It's official, I'm a usual at the feed store! At TSC it's goat feed and chicken feed and cartons. At the feed store it's lime and fly spray and hay. I also love to meet all those farmers in my area at TSC. Who knew? I live in a rural small town area, but I didn't know I had so many local friendly farmers around the corner! I think there's more cattle and horses then sheep and goats, but I'm happy to meet friendly people who are willing to help me! One Man is on  local Ag boards (also helped found a local Ag showing group) and offers hoof grooming, ultra sounds, and much more! I'm so happy to find professional good people around the corner! Speaking of rural, behind my house and in front of me are fields and a few blocks down, there is a field of horses and cattle! Plus, one of my neighbor owns a horse. It's really nice....  So I think I'll switch to 70's and finish contemplating the idea of going into meat rabbits. No relative or good friend of mine would dream of me doing MEAT livestock. I'm just not that type of person, but I'm still thinking about it. As impossible as it seems, I might try some meat rabbits. If I could find some place to put them...  but I would not do the butchering. Not yet. There is plenty of people who can do it for me in my area, even my good friend who raises meat rabbits could do it for me, but It would take some observing first before I did it myself. I've never even eaten rabbit before, so I don't even know if I'd like it! 
WHat does it taste like? Maybe I'll get some from my friend... 

Back to 80's...


----------



## Roll farms (May 21, 2012)

I thought you were talking about the temps (80's)....lol.

I liked the 80's music, except the really, really wierd stuff.  

It is nice to meet other farm folks local.  I love it when someone comes through my line at TSC w/ goat food.  I'll talk their ears off,


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 21, 2012)

That's funny because that's how the conversation starts! 
Person: *looks at my cart* "You got goats?" 
Me: "Yes, Two nigerian dwarf goats" (Mostly big boers around here) 


Then long talk!!!!! I agree on the weird stuff. It's in the 80's here


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 22, 2012)

Goopy milky white stuff coming from betty!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (May 22, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Goopy milky white stuff coming from betty!


Yay! Keep us posted!


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 22, 2012)




----------



## HankTheTank (May 22, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Goopy milky white stuff coming from betty!


This might sound really dumb, but is she bred?? How did I miss this?!

Told you it would sound dumb


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 22, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, it's been an ongoing thing. Is she, is she not? 
I am pretty positive she was bred the day she went home. When I was at the breeder's she said she had trouble getting her, and she had fell and had to go inside to clean up. 
I believe Betty was left to do what she wished. That might mean she decided to find her husband to be. When I was at the breeder's the first time, I noticed her buck pen fencing was not the best. It was patched up in places. I have NOT seen a heat on her since I brought her home so I'm guessing she's prego. Now today, She will not let me go near her, she's got milky goop all in her girly spot and I think she got some on her legs. She is on her nest/bed and has barely left the barn once or twice today. Her little udder looks a tad bigger and when I snuck a little tap at it it felt fuller. Of course when I try to test her ligs she goes crazy, but they do look quite indented. We'll see! Ohh! I calculated if she was bred at the breeders the day she left and the 155th day was yesterday.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 22, 2012)

I'll keep you posted! At least they'll be well done.  I prefer that to undercooked. Been through that before and do not like it.  It is nature, and I can't do anything except have the vet's number on speed dial along with a new (everything in it) kidding kit. Let's pray all goes well!


----------



## HankTheTank (May 22, 2012)

That's exciting!!

 Hoping for tiny little Dwarf babies soon!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 22, 2012)

Now she's pacing and pawing a nest. PLUS it looks like she dropped. Or are my eyes fooling me?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 22, 2012)

That's nice. NOW it's raining, and It says it's going to storm. Doe code? WHo wants to guess?


----------



## redtailgal (May 22, 2012)

Can you get some girl part pics?  

This is gonna sound so horribly wrong, but I've studying pics of girl parts and preggo does in preparation for breeding my girls.........It would really help me out.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 22, 2012)

Hmm... at this time I'll try, but I can't promise because she's angry, but I'll try!


----------



## redtailgal (May 22, 2012)

trying is good enough for me, lol.  I remember  being pregnant........I got angry alot, too. Actually, I was just a snot for 9 months.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 22, 2012)

Well... sorry Red. She said NO! And didn't let me even get a good picture. It was all blobby and not very good. Sorry. Guess what! On The T.V. it just popped up, "Weather Report, Severe thunderstorm for these areas" Mine happened to be one of them.  So now I wait. As the thunderstorm comes, hopefully babies will too. Goodbye for now!


----------



## redtailgal (May 22, 2012)

oh well, thanks for trying


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 22, 2012)

Come on babies! Out soon!

Hey small, found ya on here


----------



## elevan (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (May 23, 2012)

How is Betty doing this morning? Any updates?


----------



## Royd Wood (May 24, 2012)

I hope all is well


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 24, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> I hope all is well


X2


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 24, 2012)

No babies. Sorry, yesterday I had a little trouble with my dog and that took along time...


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 24, 2012)

Just maybe someday, you will get some babies.  Patience, it is a tuff lesson in life.  Ugh!  Hang in there.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey Ya'll!   (Patience, ergghhhh... hard! I'll get there though....) 

Summer's started and all is well on the happy farm. Good news, In About 12 days I'll have chicks! 
Bad news, I've got poison Ivy all over my foot and a bit up my left leg.  I've been relaxing lately,  . 
This itchy stuff is driving me crazy though. Good news though! I got invited to a local livestock show! (sort-of)   
So hopefully this fall Kisses can show off in the ring! So excited about that. I've got some so/so news now. I will be off here for a while, just hanging out. 
Don't worry, I'm not leaving for good, just be off and on for a while. So you'll see me one day, than not the next week, then maybe I'll be on alot for a whole month. 
I'm just not going to be updating usually.  See yah! 

Have a great day!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jun 6, 2012)

Well the poison Ivy turned out to not be poison IVy. HE decided he was going to act like some allergic reaction and spread a over my body like a wild fire. 
I've even got it on my face! I went to the doctor and she has no clue what it is, but I did have an infection on my foot. So after all that, I'm following the doctors orders. 
Feet up, med, and NO cleaning. I hate being stuck on the sofa watching food network, staring around at what I could be doing. Thankfully this won't last long. I've got some helpful relatives to 
that are taking perfect care of my babies!  Did you ever try typing while having feet propped up turned sideways???  DON'T.   Chicks in a few more days, for now I can't watch my broody mommas, just tv!  I read a bit, but I hate lying still!  Good thing is, I found a handsome buck for this fall breeding! I think I'll do kisses again. (maybe betty) It's kinda funny how I plan all this stuff MONTHS before it even happens.  Can't be to prepared huh? I also may be getting an IPAD!    I am kinda of an electronics gal as well.  I know that may be silly, but I am! Well , sorry if my typing or spelling is off. My position while typing is quite interesting so it;s hard to type!   Well better go make some pop corn!  Think I'll turn on some more food network or an old movie.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry you are stuck sitting around. So if you have broodies I assume they are sitting on eggs. When is your hatch due and what breeds are you hatching? I've got an EE hen sitting on 10 eggs that are due to hatch tomorrow and Friday! She is sitting on our own eggs which will be mixed breeds. Moms will be EEs and RIRs, dad is likely the EE roo we got rid of. Hazel went broody 9 days after we got rid of the rooster and since there was a chance the eggs we were getting were still fertile by him we figured we'd give her some of our eggs to try to hatch rather than purchasing eggs and risking her giving up on brooding and losing money on hatching eggs. She has been a great broody and I'm hoping we get a few chicks from the hatch. If we don't I know where we can get some chicks to give her for a good price and if we have to go that route I can add some breeds I want to add to the flock too. More than likely whatever she hatches will be sold.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jun 6, 2012)

it's o.k. Thanks for the  !!!! I have 2 clutches. The first is under a Buff Orpington. The second is under a buff orpington and a stubborn brown leghorn who wants to share the nest.  
The eggs are from my friends flock. She has no broodies so she gave 11 eggs to put under my BROODY hens. She has 3 hens.  2 are black (don't know the breed) and 1 is a buff. 
She has 2 roosters: 1 buff and one silkie. She really needs some hens so I'm hatching for her! I'm down to 6 eggs though.  :/ Hopefully we'll have a good turn out because I've got 4 hens that are  set on being broody and 2 nest boxes!!!!  Try to picture that!  Hope you've got good luck on your hatch!!!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 6, 2012)

iPads are great! The only issue I have with mine is the darn auto correct. Which is why my post tend to be odd. Sometimes autocorrect works and sometimes it does not.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 6, 2012)

Hopefully you will be up and about soon!
And good luck with your future chicks!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jun 12, 2012)

PEEP! That's about all I can say. 2 early *chicks* Decided to make their intro to the world a day early! 












More pics to come!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jun 12, 2012)

Love them!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 13, 2012)

they are adorable congrats


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jun 13, 2012)

I had a chick hatch yesterday too (Day 20). And then I had 3 chicks hatch this morning. And several chicks are still working their way out of their eggs!
It really is amazing, congratulations on the new additions!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you. They are now out of the box with mom on a nest  in the corner of the coop. After watching their mom eat and drink they figured out how to do it. After trying to 
eat their mother's comb and wattles they realized the little gold stuff is food and the red container has fresh water! They run around and try to catch bugs. I put up a board in front of the
coop door to where the grown chickens  can get out but not the little ones. As soon as they can hop over the board, I know they're ready for the outdoors.  With these warm nights  and my good hens, 
I don't need to worry about warmth. Which is great. I've still got 3 more eggs to go.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 3, 2012)

It's been a long, long, longggggg time.   (Well, it seems like it...) 

I'm back though! And I'm _*still*_ loving my mini farm! 

**QUICK UPDATE**
*Kisses and Betty are both bred! The hens are great and I have 2 new Americauna Chicks! I might be showing soon, and I might be getting a new doe!* 

That's the quick update, my long, detailed, happy story will come later....  I missed BYH and all the lovely people I met and have become friends with...  
I hope everyone is still happy and well... I am!  Glad to be back... 

Now off to view the early documented days of my farm, 
SmallFarmGirl 

:bun


----------



## HankTheTank (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi! I've missed you


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 3, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Hi! I've missed you


Missed you too! How's hank??


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 3, 2012)

So glad you are back


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Nov 3, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> So glad you are back


X2


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 3, 2012)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ya'll....


----------



## HankTheTank (Nov 3, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Missed you too! How's hank??


He's doing great, thanks! When are your girls due to kid?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 3, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Springtime! Hopefully blue eyes!!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Nov 3, 2012)

Thats exciting!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 4, 2012)

Yay for babies!  Where's the pics of your new birds?


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey, I missed you!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 15, 2012)

Missed all of ya'll!!!  so glad to be back.... 


Today:
I've determined I will never get my papers for my girls. 
I called NDGA about getting my papers. They told me they can't do anything. 
The breeder doesn't answer my calls or emails.... 
I'm mad, but I know what my next step is on my goat adventure.... 

Save up and buy a young PAPERED doe. I will not make the mistake I made last time. 
This time, I'll have proof of my purchase, and will buy and walk away with the papers. period.  
I'll let my does have their babies.. (That WOLN'T be papered... Ugh. ) (But cute!! ) 
And with the money that I sell them with, I'll buy a little doe to show!!! 


and we'll all live happily ever after... 

Not the end... it will never be the end!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah! Great plan!
We have had a similar experience but in the end it seems to have worked well for us. With my Nigerians most people just don't want or care about the papers because you are looking at about $350. Most of the time they just want a pet with the option of milk. They are ok if under $200. 

Good luck on findin' your future show girl!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jul 11, 2013)

Hay Ya'll! 

Long time no see!   

Nothing much has been happening. I'll show ya'll some photos though! 

I don't know if I've shown you my latest addition to the farm, Tom! 











He's my little barn cat. I adopted him in December, from Pet Smart! He kills mice, and not birds. He's a little angel and  the best cat I've ever owned!  (He comes to his name.) 

Here's Kisses... She loves to be loved.  




And here she is with Betty!





The chickens are fine. Still laying. Currently I've got 2 hens that are broody and will not give up. (Even though I have no rooster and they have no eggs to sit on.) 






Everyone's happy and healthy! 
I'll try to post and be on often!  
SmallFarmGirl :bun

(P.S. I want another goat. )


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jul 11, 2013)

Also, I forgot to mention, I'll be breeding Kisses this FALL! Yay!  SO


----------



## elevan (Jul 11, 2013)

Howdy stranger!

Tom is a good looking cat.

  for a good breeding with Kisses later this year


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 11, 2013)

Love Tom and it is good to see the rest of the gang too. It is great to hear from you


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 10, 2014)

Hey y'all! Wanted to check in after so long, and wanted to update.
I no longer have any goats...  My barn became infested with mice, and it got so bad (I won't go into detail) I knew I had to tear it down. It was also a time where I was getting real busy, and I thought it might be a good time to find them a new home. Now this was pretty much a miracle, I found the perfect owners with the help of a goat breeder friend of mine! The new owners are so sweet, and they love goats so much. They have a ton of property, a nice large barn, and other goat friends for my sweet girls. Y'all know I never had any luck with breeding them, and I had always really wanted for them to have some kids.  Well, when I brought them to their new home, I found out that the buck the new owners had, was purchased from my goat breeder friend, and I had played with him when was little at a 4H show! He  is so good with people and goats! Now of course he's a gross buck now, but I know he'll be sweet with my girls. As soon as I backed the truck up kisses smelled the buck (She was in heat at the time) freaked out and got so excited!!! Even betty started to get excited!  It was really sad for me, but the sweetest part was when Kisses, (who didn't pay much attention to me after she met the buck), came up to me and put her little nose in my hands and licked me and made a few sweet goodbye baaaa's. After that she went to explore her new home and all her new friends. I knew that was her little goodbye, and that she was happy.    The chickens also went to, and they were very happy as well. Now they had acres to scratch, and a rooster friend as well.  I was really happy for them and their new home, but I still sometimes miss them.(They went to their new home in January!)  I don't have to clean stalls and chicken yards now, and that is nice.  Now I've started writing, and I'm writing a novel for children  (Hopefully I'll be finished by August!).  My other pet, Tom, has grown into a really handsome cat! Though I only own one cat, four cats actually live in my garage! My neighbor has a cat who is best friends with Tom and decided to spend all his days in TOM'S bed! He is fed at his real home in the morning, comes over and spends the day with Tom, then heads over around 5:00 pm back home for his evening feeding and that goes to bed in his crate. This is repeated every day! So not only does the neighbor's cat come over, also a stray grey male (who is so sweet), and a pregnant stray momma cat. What am I going to do with the kittens?  I'm trying to get her comfortable with humans, and I set up a crate which I feed her in to get her used to crates.  Well, that's it I think! Sorry about not updating in so long, I just thought I might pop in and tell y'all all what happened. I think about all my BYH friends often!

I want you to know I'm not giving up back yard herding for good though! Someday I'll have goats and chickens again, maybe a horse! When I do get back into farming I will come back on! Bye!  (Below is a pic of tom!)


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 10, 2014)

I just looked through a lot of my old posts... Boy I was annoying was I not? Sorry!


----------



## Queen Mum (May 10, 2014)

Not annoying.  Hopeful, in a very persistent way.  You made a change for the good of your goats.  I hope it was a great learning experience for you and that when you take up farming again we can ALL be supportive and get you started again....!    I, for one, miss you.


----------



## elevan (May 11, 2014)

I'm glad you were able to stop back in @SmallFarmGirl   We've missed you around here  

You did make a good change for your goats in this moment.  Sometimes life has plans for us that we didn't have in our own plans.  You've learned a lot and you will be a backyard herder again.

But there's no need to be a stranger.  You can always share Tom's adventures in your journal or we'd love to hear about your book or whatever else you want to talk about


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 13, 2014)

Thank so much Elevan and Queen Mum!!! I have missed by BYH friends a lot! Well, if you'd like me too, I can keep journaling! My book is about a time traveler in the 1800's. The time traveller is a 10 year old boy though! I really am enjoying the whole process, though I really have no idea what I'm doing. I've always enjoyed writing, and this has been a really fun hobby for me that I really started to do more after the goats went to their new home. I hope it will be done by August if all goes well! I hope to have it on amazon for purchase if people would really buy it.  I can't believe I just said that! My book for sale? Weird! but awesome..  Mama cat and grey cat were caught and brought to the local shelter Monday...  I really wanted to keep them but I really can't keep Tom inside because of my allergies. Tom was so relieved though, and now he is a much happier cat!  I also made some carrot cake muffins with cream cheese filling that was absolutely delicious today! I can't think of much to talk about, but here's some photos of the cats!  Thanks y'all for being so sweet and asking me to keep posting, I might even go and try to help out some other new farmers if they need some help in the forum! (I'm not an expert but I might have a few tips that could help, maybe!)


----------



## Queen Mum (May 16, 2014)

Will be looking forward to your book.


----------

